# يوميـات رورو وبتــول (متجدد)



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ازيكم ياجماعه
وزي العنوان مابيقول كداهون
انا والبت بتول 
يوماتي علي الله
بنقعد ننم عليكم عالميل
اه عليكم الصراحه راحه برضوا 
:59:**
هي تقولي شوفتي .... عملت ايه
وانا اقولها طب شوفتي انتي ... عمل ايه
وبنقعد نجيب في سيرتكم لحد مابيبنلكم صاحب ههههههه*
*





بس علي فكرة بنجيب في سيرتكم بكل خير اه والمصحف
وكمان اما بنلاقي مواضيع حلوة فيي المنتدي
بنبعتها لبعض عالميل
وبنشارك فيها سوا*
*




اصل انا وبتشول عاملين زي الحله وغطاها
بس انا الحله طبعا وهي الغطا ههههه*
*




هي البنطلون وانا الحزام
هي الحمار وانا اللجام هههه*
*




ومن هذا المنطلق جاتلي الفكرة دي
ان كل اللي بيحصل معانا عالميل
هنيجي ونحيهولكم هنا بالتفصيل
مانتوا اخواتنا برضو ومنقدرش نخبي عليكم حاجه
دا فيه بلاوي بتحصل في الكواليس ياعبد العزيز ههههههه*
*




بصوا بقى مش عاوزين تريقة اه الشرط اخره نووووور 
احنا اه نهييس ونضحك على بعض 
ونقطع شعور بعض 
بس محدش يضحك علينا اه علشان تبقوا عارفين *
*




موعدنا بالعرض والطول 
مع فايق ومسطول 
قصدى ناشف ومبلول 
قصدى رورو وبتول 

موعدكم في كواليس يوميات خفافيش الليل عالميل*
*



*




*انا اللى على اليمين ها 
بتول ام سنان واقعة 
*





*انا هجبلكم كل التشريدات بتاعتى انا وبتول 
هنا فى الموضوع اول بأول علشان اللى عاوز يقراهم 
مايتوهش وسط الصفحات علشان طبعا احنا رغايين اوى خالص 
كل ماحد هيشرد التانى هنزلكم رقم المشاركة 
            هنا اول تشريدة كانت لبتول
يوميات بتول والشنبه 40**
يوميات رورو والبطانية**67*
*             يوميات بتول وشندوشتات البامية * *75*
* يوميات رورو والماسكرا* *161*
*              يوميات بتول ومواصفات فتى احلامها **219*
* يوميات رورو مع الشاع ابو نعناع واللب 286 *
*يوميات باتو مع الرنجة وفحل البص*  *295*
 *باتو والحروف الواقعة  **303**
يوميات بتول والعريس المبعجر  **220**
رورو وهى بتنام على نفسها  **317*
*بتول والعريس وقرع العسل  323*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني انتي مش مكفيكي الفضايح اللي بتبقا عالميل
جايه تفضحينا هنا كمان وعلي الهواء مُشبارا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس خلي بالك
وافتكري كويس انك جبتيه لنفسك
دا انا لساني فالت مني وهحكي بلاوي
وهقلب في الجديد والقتشم

وهقول عالحاجات اللي بتقع منك وانتي بتكلميني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الصبر طيب 
وكله قريب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*هتسيحيلى هسيحلك 
هتشرديلى هشردلك 
هتتكلمى هتكلملك 
هتفضحينى هفضحك ههههههههه 
امال احنا عاملين ليه الموضوع يابت 
علشان نخلص من بعض القديم والجديد 
واحتشمال افض معرفتى بيكى ههههههه
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ابتدينا يا مسهل يارب 

مُشبارا

دى مباشرتا يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس هههههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انتي تسيحيلي انا
هأأأأأأأأأأووو 
لو تحبي ابتدي بالتسيح دلوقتي انا جاهزة علي فكرة
دا انا عملالك في البيت عندي  كشنول
وكاتبة فيه كل فضايحك ههههههه

مُشبارا هي بتتكب كدا
انا عكسه حروفها اساسا
ايش فهمك انتي تكتبي لغه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي تسيحيلي انا
> هأأأأأأأأأأووو
> لو تحبي ابتدي بالتسيح دلوقتي انا جاهزة علي فكرة
> دا انا عملالك في البيت عندي  كشنول
> ...


*عاملالى كشنول طب مسطر ولا مربع ههههههههه 
عاكسة حروفها عليا برضوا قال عاكسة قال :scenic:
لا خليها بكرة بقى اكون ظبطت نفسى انى مغلطش فى اى حاجة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاملالى كشنول طب مسطر ولا مربع ههههههههه
> عاكسة حروفها عليا برضوا قال عاكسة قال :scenic:
> لا خليها بكرة بقى اكون ظبطت نفسى انى مغلطش فى اى حاجة
> *​


لا كشلول تسع تسطر :new6:
اه صدقيني عكستها
مانتي عارفاني عندي مرض عكس الحروف دا:scenic:

من اولها خوفتي مني وبتهربي
ال ظبطت نفسي ال
 انتي محسساني اننا خارجين ليه:new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا حاجزه مكان فى* المعقد* الاول و معايا *الشيفار* و قاعده افرج اهون 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t17: بحب اقلد البطله و *اكعس* الحروف
تفهموا ايه انتو فى اللغه هههههههههههههههه هى دى اللغه و لا بلا هههههههههههههه:new6:
ايوا يا باااتوووووو ادييلوووووو هههههههههههههههههههههههه-:flowers:
-
-
=
شايفا يا رورو دى عملالك كشنول بحاله-:shutup22:- لازم تظبتى نفسك كويس علشان مش تلخبطى-- خلى بالك هى بتجرك للسهر علشان تبقى نعسانه و مش مركزه و تغلطى -- خليكى حويييطه-:2:-
و ايواااااااااااااااااا يا رورو بئا يا مظببببت :flowers:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احب انا اوفق بين الكل-- اتعلمت شغله حمامه السلام من 
تماف ماريا :love45:ههههههههههههه فيها الخير بردوا-- علمتنا حجات مفيده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه يا خبر ابيض على الفضايح والتسييح 
هههههههههههههههههههههه منتظرينكم ياقمراات


----------



## mary naeem (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا حاجزة فى الصف الاول
ربنا يفرحكم دائما يارب


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههه 
لا بجد طول انت الاتنين عاملين الموضوع
 هيكون حلو جدا والتسييح هيكون للركب
متابعه طبعا الفضايح قصدى التوبيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انا متابعة وبغباوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا حاجزه مكان فى* المعقد* الاول و معايا *الشيفار* و قاعده افرج اهون
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t17: بحب اقلد البطله و *اكعس* الحروف
> تفهموا ايه انتو فى اللغه هههههههههههههههه هى دى اللغه و لا بلا هههههههههههههه:new6:
> ...



ال ايه خير اللهم اجعله خير ال زي ما اكون حلمت ان حد جاب اسمي في المشاركه دي:smil15::smil15:

هههههههههههههه طب بالذمه ياحبو مش انا علمتك حاجه كويس اهي شغلانه والسلام بدل ما احنا قاعدين في المنتدي عواطليه هههههههههههه:15_3_36[1]:

هههههههههههههههه
بس بجد ها تبقي شلشله حلوه قوي 
انا معاكم للصبح بالرغم من اني كنت تعبانه وهااقوم انام :36_1_50:- لكن نوم ايه بقي دا انا حجزت اول صف 
بس خلي بالك يارورتي اوعي تسيحلك وتسكتي لها 
اه يا اختشي امال ايه خدي حقك منها اول بأول :01A0FF~139:

مش كده ياواثوقتي اوعي تسكتي لها يااختشي - ايه ده تقول لك اشلشلك وانتي ساكته ثؤ ثؤ ثؤ :t37:
ما تسكوتيش علي الاهانه دي -:smiles-11:
 انا مجرد حمامة سلام زي ماحبو قالتلك 
- يلا انتوا ابتدو وانا هاروح اجيب حبو واجي عشان نشعللها اكتر يوه قصدي عشان نهديكم :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جيييييت اهووووت--
عندك حق يا نيتتا-- الواحد كان قاعد عواطلى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الا صحيح يا بتول-- عاجبك كدا رورو بتستقل بيكى--
بتقول لك هى الحله و انتى الغطى-- يعنى ينفع كدا يعنى
و ازاااى تسكتيلها دى بتقول عليكى انتى الحوماااارر و هى اللجام يعنى هى ممشياكى--

و انتى يا رورو الحقى الحقى دى انتهزت فرصه انك داخله تنامى و رايحا تقول عليكى انك جبااانه و خايفا منها و قومتى هربتى اول ما هى جت-- 
مينفعش الكلام ده يا اووختشى ااااه لازم تدبحلها القطه من اول يوم لحسن تفتكر انك بتخافى منها و لا حاجه واحنا مبنخفوشى يا اخوتشى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ايوووووووووووووووووووووووه يا نااااس هاتولى شط اسكندريه اقعد عنده و اعمل الخير و ارميه البحر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هااااا يا نيتتا اظنى علمناهم الخير سبقونا على الابواب ههههههههههههههههههه
تلميزه مجيده و ارفع راسك طبعا ههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمه


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب يحميكن 


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الله 
الملاك الحارس 
وكمان التؤام بتاعة 
حيقولولنا بيجيبوا في سيرتنا في ايى 
وكمان فية كشنول 
وكمان التانية عندها مكتبة كشانيل 
اشوف فيكم اربع ايام قبل ما اسافر 


بجد تسييح هيبقي جامد 
ومثير 
​


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا جيييييت اهووووت--
> عندك حق يا نيتتا-- الواحد كان قاعد عواطلى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الا صحيح يا بتول-- عاجبك كدا رورو بتستقل بيكى--
> بتقول لك هى الحله و انتى الغطى-- يعنى ينفع كدا يعنى
> ...



لا بقي بجد ياحبو انتي رفعتي من معنوياتي انتي تلميذه شاطره واتعلمتي بسرعه يارافعه راسي بين رورو وبتول -
 ايوه يا اختشي احنا كل اللي علينا نعمل الخير معاهم ونكون حمام سلام واهم حاجه ننصحهم بان كل واحده لازم تاخد حقها من التانيه  :act23: :spor22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا حاجزه مكان فى* المعقد* الاول و معايا *الشيفار* و قاعده افرج اهون
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t17: بحب اقلد البطله و *اكعس* الحروف
> تفهموا ايه انتو فى اللغه هههههههههههههههه هى دى اللغه و لا بلا هههههههههههههه:new6:
> ...


*حبوووووووووووووووو بلالالالالاش انتى دلوقتى والنبى ههههههههههه 
انا عاوزة اركز للبت بتول على اى غلطة واسيحلها بالاوى علشان دى ليها بلاوى بلاوى يا اوختشى ايوة الله 
واضح انك حمامة سلام يا حبو متقلقيش انا عاملة حسابى بعد التوبيك ده هفض 
معرفتى بيها ههههههههههه 
ايون يا حبو كل يوم ببقى نفسى اقوم انام الساعة 7 وهى تخلينى ل 8 ههههههه
*​ 


soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يا خبر ابيض على الفضايح والتسييح
> هههههههههههههههههههههه منتظرينكم ياقمراات


*ههههههههههههههههه ده التسيح فىه الهون يا نيفو 
ده انا هسيطها نورتى يا نيفو هاتى بقى كيلو فشار واستنينا *



mary naeem قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا حاجزة فى الصف الاول
> ربنا يفرحكم دائما يارب


*تنورى يا قمر بس الصف الاول غالى اعملى حسابك ياترى عاوزة اول ولا بلكون هههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا بجد طول انت الاتنين عاملين الموضوع
> هيكون حلو جدا والتسييح هيكون للركب
> متابعه طبعا الفضايح قصدى التوبيك


*ميرسى يا ماريا يا قمر انتظرى ده انا هشردها هههههه 
ومتنسيش اللب والفشار *



YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا متابعة وبغباوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههه طب يابت يا لارا الاقيش معاكى عسلين محجر لزوم القعدة *



tamav maria قال:


> ال ايه خير اللهم اجعله خير ال زي ما اكون حلمت ان حد جاب اسمي في المشاركه دي:smil15::smil15:
> 
> هههههههههههههه طب بالذمه ياحبو مش انا علمتك حاجه كويس اهي شغلانه والسلام بدل ما احنا قاعدين في المنتدي عواطليه هههههههههههه:15_3_36[1]:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتى وحبو يا ماريا 
متقلقيش انا وانا بعمل التوبيك جيت على بابه وروحت قالبه الجزمة على بعض 
وقعدت اقول طوبه على طوبه خلى العركة منصوبة ههههههههههه 
شوفتى علشان تبقى الخناقة لرب السما
متقلقوش علينا لو احتاجنالكم اكيد هنجلكم امال هنروح لمين مفيش حمام سلام تانى غيركم فى المنتدى انتى وحبو *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا جيييييت اهووووت--
> عندك حق يا نيتتا-- الواحد كان قاعد عواطلى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الا صحيح يا بتول-- عاجبك كدا رورو بتستقل بيكى--
> بتقول لك هى الحله و انتى الغطى-- يعنى ينفع كدا يعنى
> ...


ا*تعديتى من ماريا يا حبو كنش العشم فيكى هههههه
يابنتى انا وباتو وااااااااحد 
يعنى انا الغطا وهى الحلة انا الحلة وهى الغطا مش هتفرق 
استهدوا بالله كدا وخلوا ابرة البنج دى لبعدين خلونا نبدا التوبيك من غير شد شعور بعض *



هشام المهندس قال:


> الرب يحميكن
> ​


*ميرسى استاذ هشام ربنا يخليك *



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الله
> الملاك الحارس
> وكمان التؤام بتاعة
> حيقولولنا بيجيبوا في سيرتنا في ايى
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه ايون يا رمسيس هنقول كل الحاجات والمحتاجات 
متقلقش وقبل ما تسافر ان شاء الله 
هدفنا نضحك المستخدم ههههههههههههه 
ده انا كشانيلى اتملت مش لاقية حتة اسجل فيها *


----------



## روزا فكري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هييييييييييييه ده احنا هانضحك للركب
المهم انا اسمي مكتوب في الكشانيل بتاعتكم دي والا ايه النظام
حاكم مالبت بتول دي مابيتبلش في بقها فوله
اختي وانا عارفاها 
مستانيين حلقات بيبو وبشير 
قصدي رورو وبتول بفارغ الصبر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> هييييييييييييه ده احنا هانضحك للركب
> المهم انا اسمي مكتوب في الكشانيل بتاعتكم دي والا ايه النظام
> حاكم مالبت بتول دي مابيتبلش في بقها فوله
> اختي وانا عارفاها
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه ايون يا وزه طبعا 
احنا بنقطع فى فروتكم كلكم بس بالخير صدقينى 
طب حضرتى شندوشتات الموز بالفينو هههههههههه *


----------



## روزا فكري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ايون يا وزه طبعا
> احنا بنقطع فى فروتكم كلكم بس بالخير صدقينى
> طب حضرتى شندوشتات الموز بالفينو هههههههههه *


عارفه طبعا يارورو 
انا هاحضر كل انواع السندوشتات ههههههه 
وهاستناكي عشان انا بحب التسييح اووووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> عارفه طبعا يارورو
> انا هاحضر كل انواع السندوشتات ههههههه
> وهاستناكي عشان انا بحب التسييح اووووووي


*هههههههههههههه طب الاقيش عندك شندوشت مربى 
 عمالة احضر اهو وبالليل بقى هسيحلها قدام الجماهير ههههه *


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2013)

خلى العنوان صح
اسمها مصايب رورو وبتول


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> خلى العنوان صح
> اسمها مصايب رورو وبتول



*ههههههههههههههههههه ليه كدا بس يا جرجس 
تعرف عنى كدا برضوا قال مصايب قال 
ده احنا  هاديين حتى ومش بيتسمعلنا حس فى المنتدى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * ومن هذا المنطلق جاتلي الفكرة دي
> ان كل اللي بيحصل معانا عالميل
> هنيجي ونحيهولكم هنا بالتفصيل*​


أيوووة أمووت أنا في التفاصيـــل  متـــــابــــع


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> أيوووة أمووت أنا في التفاصيـــل  متـــــابــــع



*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
طول عمرك يا سامح تموت فى التفاصيل 
اعوذ بالله منك ربنا يستر شكلى جبته لنفسى 
وبتول هتسيحلى هنا 
يا شماتت ابلة ظاظا فيا 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هتسيحلك أوبس !! وانتي هتسكتي !! ؟؟ !!
دة انا لو منك اردهلها عدد سطور الفضايح مضروب في اتنين 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> هتسيحلك أوبس !! وانتي هتسكتي !! ؟؟ !!
> دة انا لو منك اردهلها عدد سطور الفضايح مضروب في اتنين
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه شكلك جاى تهدى النفوس انت 
تصدق انى من ساعة ما عملت الموضوع 
ونسيت كل فضايحها 
بس على مين دى يوماتى ليها فضايح بس انا 
مش راضية اسيحلها ولا اشردها غير فى وجودها اه دى صاحبتى برضوا اجدعان *


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكوا لبعض وتبسطوناااا بفضايحكم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكوا لبعض وتبسطوناااا بفضايحكم ​


*اللهم امين ههههههههههه *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
معاااااااااااااكو اكيييييييييد
علشان اتفرج علي الفضايح بقصد الموضوع 
اصل بيني وبينكو كدا بحب النم بالذات علي اللي هنا ههههههههههه
منتظره بفارغ الصبر 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> معاااااااااااااكو اكيييييييييد
> علشان اتفرج علي الفضايح بقصد الموضوع
> اصل بيني وبينكو كدا بحب النم بالذات علي اللي هنا ههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه 
يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرسة ام حناجل 
طب متنسينيش يا روما فى الفشار علشان استفرج معاكم هههههه 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

امتي 
هيتفتح اول كشنول 
ولا انام انا بقي 
مستني بفارغ الصبر 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> امتي
> هيتفتح اول كشنول
> ولا انام انا بقي
> مستني بفارغ الصبر
> ​


*بالليل يا رمسيس اما بتول تيجى 
ده على اساس ان احنا الصبح يعنى يخربيتى ههههههه 
اقصد بالليل بتاع بتول هى قربت تيجى متقلقش 
اصل الكشنول معاها خدتوا وهى ماشية علشان مسيحلهاش غير لما تيجى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشي 
طيب افتحي المكتبة بتاعتك انتي 
لما تيجي بتول نشوف ردها 
عليكي وعلينا 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بالليل يا رمسيس اما بتول تيجى
> ده على اساس ان احنا الصبح يعنى يخربيتى ههههههه
> اقصد بالليل بتاع بتول هى قربت تيجى متقلقش
> اصل الكشنول معاها خدتوا وهى ماشية علشان مسيحلهاش غير لما تيجى *​


ههههههههههههه 
يعني قال احنا بالنهار 
انا قربت اطلع الشغل بتاعي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا مقدرش دى تبقى خيانة تسييح ههههههههه *
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرسة ام حناجل
> طب متنسينيش يا روما فى الفشار علشان استفرج معاكم هههههه
> *​



هههههههههههههههه
حااااضر يااختشي 





اتفضلي ياقلبي




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*طيب استعنا على الشقا بالله 
بما ان الناس كلها مستعجلة وعاوزة تستفرج على التسييح 
فقررت اسيح واجرى استخبى قبل ما بتول تيجى:fun_lol:
بصوا بقى كالعادة واحنا بنرغى 
كنا بنلعب لعبة الصراحة انا وهى وحد تالت ربنا يمسيه بالخير 
قوم ايه السؤال جيه على بتول 
فقولت اسالها على مواصفات فتى احلامها 
تخليوا اول حاجة قالتلهالى ايه 
تخيلتوا طيب 
انها بتحب الشنبه 
يعنى الرجل من غير شنب يبقى زيه زى الكنب ههههههه 
طبعا انا اغمن عليا وقتها وقعدوا يفوقوا فبا من الصدمة 
قال شنبه قال طب تقول شعره ناعم 
عينه خضرا طويل ابيض 
اى حاجة يعنى مش تقولى شنبه 
طلعت بتول بتحب الشنبه هههههههه 
طبعا انا لسانى مسحوب منى مسكتلهاش 
قولتلها طيب انا هجبلك عريس يكون بشنب 
وكرش واقرع هههههههه 
قالتلى طالما بشنب ميضرش 
خبونى بقى ينوبكم ثواب فيا قبل ما تيجى :t17:

*​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بنت في منتهي العقلانية 
في طلبها 
يا رب اسمع من بتول وجيبلها عريس
بشنب حسب مشيئتك 

رورو

انا بشنب هة 
خلي بالك

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بنت في منتهي العقلانية
> في طلبها
> يا رب اسمع من بتول وجيبلها عريس
> بشنب حسب مشيئتك
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اوعى تفهمنى غلط يا رمسيس انا مش معترضة على الشنبه 
انا معترضة عليها ان كل اللى لفت نظرها الشنب 
سابت كل حاجة فى الرجل ومسكت الشنب 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حااااضر يااختشي
> 
> 
> ...


*عربية فشار بحالها يا روما 
لا بقى دى شكل السهرة هتحلو ههههه 
ميرسى يا قلبى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عربية فشار بحالها يا روما
> لا بقى دى شكل السهرة هتحلو ههههه
> ميرسى يا قلبى *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه طبعا 
لينا وللحبايب بقا :blush2:

واول مره في حياتي اشوف بنت بتقول عايزه
موز بشنب !!
مش هقدر اتكلم طبعا:t17:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه طبعا
> لينا وللحبايب بقا :blush2:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه اه شوفتى يا روما 
ولى انتى بقى ليا احق اسيحلها ولا لا بزمتك 
قال شنبه قال :fun_lol:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههه
حد عندة اعتراض 
شكلها الليلة فيها ضرب نار 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههه
> حد عندة اعتراض
> شكلها الليلة فيها ضرب نار
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا يا رمسيس اوعى تتهور انت صاحب عيال 
احياه النبى جوزى بشنب 
بس انا بتكلم على بنت بتبص لحاجات اهم من كدا 
سيبك كمان من الشكل الخرجى تبص للصفات الاول 
مش الشنبه هههههههه *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه اه شوفتى يا روما
> ولى انتى بقى ليا احق اسيحلها ولا لا بزمتك
> قال شنبه قال :fun_lol:*​



ليكي يااختي ليكي طبعا
فينك ياتوته تشوفي الفضايح
ولسسسسسسسسه ههههههه

​ 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههه
> حد عندة اعتراض
> شكلها الليلة فيها ضرب نار
> ​



هههههههههههههههه
لا والنحمه هو احنا نقدر نتكلم ولانتنفس حتي :t19:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ليكي يااختي ليكي طبعا
> فينك ياتوته تشوفي الفضايح
> ولسسسسسسسسه ههههههه
> 
> ​


*طب الحق اجررررررى انا بقى 
عاوزين حاجة منى *:s:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب الحق اجررررررى انا بقى
> عاوزين حاجة منى *:s:​




هههههههههههههه
ايييييه هي توته جات ولاايه :new6:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايييييه هي توته جات ولاايه :new6:
> ​


*ما انا هجرى قبل ما تيجى يا روما 
انتى عاوزانى اضرب ولا اييييه :t17:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ما انا هجرى قبل ما تيجى يا روما
> انتى عاوزانى اضرب ولا اييييه :t17:*​




ههههههههههههه
لا ياقلبي ودي تيجي 

دي توته طيبه اوي ياخال ^_*
متخافيش 
:hlp::hlp:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا ياقلبي ودي تيجي
> 
> دي توته طيبه اوي ياخال ^_*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه 
ماهو واضح شكلى هبقى كدا بعد ما تيجى وتشوف التسييح *


----------



## روزا فكري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيب استعنا على الشقا بالله
> بما ان الناس كلها مستعجلة وعاوزة تستفرج على التسييح
> فقررت اسيح واجرى استخبى قبل ما بتول تيجى:fun_lol:
> بصوا بقى كالعادة واحنا بنرغى
> ...


انتي متأكده يارورو انك قولتلها اقرع قالتلك مايضرش ههههههههه
افتكري كويس دي عندها عقده بشناكل هههههههه واكيد انتي عارفه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> انتي متأكده يارورو انك قولتلها اقرع قالتلك مايضرش ههههههههه
> افتكري كويس دي عندها عقده بشناكل هههههههه واكيد انتي عارفه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موتينى من الضحك يا وزه هى اهم شىء عندها تقريبا الشنبه 
طالما بشنب هى شاريه ههههههههه 
ايون يا اوختشى عارفه عارفه *


----------



## max mike (20 نوفمبر 2013)

​


*ياجماعة مش كده هتسيحوا لبعض كده قدام الناس
المهم بس كملى يارورو ايه اللى حصب بعد الكشنول ومشبارا وخصوصا موضوع الشنبه ده
نحب نعرف تفاصيل اكتر .​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يانهاار تسييح
يعني ينفع تسيحيلي كدا يارورو وانا مش موجوده

يرضيكوا ياناس تتصل بيا في الفون وتقولي هسيحلك
وانا اقولها ماشي سيحي بس مش كتير
وبعدين ادخل الاقيها وخداني علي مشمي 
وجايبة سيرة الشنبه





عموما ماشي
بس مافيناش من زعل بقا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *ياجماعة مش كده هتسيحوا لبعض كده قدام الناس
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
على رايك يا مايك مش معقول اسيحلها قدام الناس 
طب ينفع اسيحلها بينى وبينها هههههه 
متقلقش يا مايك التقيل ورااااااااا 
ربنا يستر بس هههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يانهاار تسييح
> يعني ينفع تسيحيلي كدا يارورو وانا مش موجوده
> 
> يرضيكوا ياناس تتصل بيا في الفون وتقولي هسيحلك
> ...


*اديكى اعترفتى اهو 
شوفتى انا من كرم اخلاقى المتفانى المتواضع 
اتصلت بيكى وقولتلك 
مردتش اسيح من غير ما اقولك جزاتى يعنى يا ناااااااس 

هى الشنبه تقربلك وانا معرفش يابت ههههههه 
احياه النبى ما ههون عليكى انا عارفه 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اديكى اعترفتى اهو
> شوفتى انا من كرم اخلاقى المتفانى المتواضع
> اتصلت بيكى وقولتلك
> مردتش اسيح من غير ما اقولك جزاتى يعنى يا ناااااااس
> ...


ايوة الشنبة تقربلي حتي شوفي




:new6:

وبعدين انتي شكلك لسه معرفتنيش
انتي في المواضيع دي تهوني اوووي

انتي قافله ميلك ليه صحيح
خايفه امسك عليكي تسييحة:new6:

انتظروني بقا في اول تسييحة لرورو:fun_lol:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة الشنبة تقربلي حتي شوفي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ايه الاشكال دى بس *
*وبعدين ايه دول فتحه مناخير ولا نفقين *:fun_lol:
*تصدقى كرهتينى  فى الشنبه يابت *
*لا مين قال انا فاتحة بس مخفية كالعادة  *
*ماهو انا كنت عاوزة اقولك انى هنام بدرى النهاردة مش هسهر :new6:*​


----------



## max mike (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> على رايك يا مايك مش معقول اسيحلها قدام الناس
> طب ينفع اسيحلها بينى وبينها هههههه
> متقلقش يا مايك التقيل ورااااااااا
> ...



*هو لسه فى اتقل من كده
طيب​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *هو لسه فى اتقل من كده
> طيب​*


*ايووووووووون امال ايه 
ده احنا لسة بنسخن بس 
كل يوم تعلاى من 1 لــــ 8 صباحا 
وهات فيشارك معاك هههههه 
*​


----------



## max mike (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايووووووووون امال ايه
> ده احنا لسة بنسخن بس
> كل يوم تعلاى من 1 لــــ 8 صباحا
> وهات فيشارك معاك هههههه
> *​



*هههههههه اذا كان كده ماشى
نيجى ونجيب فشار ولب وفول سودانى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ايه الاشكال دى بس *
> *وبعدين ايه دول فتحه مناخير ولا نفقين *:fun_lol:
> *تصدقى كرهتينى  فى الشنبه يابت *
> *لا مين قال انا فاتحة بس مخفية كالعادة  *
> *ماهو انا كنت عاوزة اقولك انى هنام بدرى النهاردة مش هسهر :new6:*​


الله يقرفك ههههههه
اسكتي انا طلعت بعت لحد غلط
معرفش شوفت ميل روما ازاي انه ميلك
معلش انا قولت اسيح لنفسي احسن ماغيري يسيحلي:fun_lol:
ال تنام بدري قال:new6:​


max mike قال:


> *هو لسه فى اتقل من كده
> طيب​*


الاتقل عندي انا مش عندها
ثواني وهكتبلكم اخر تسييحة حصلت امبارح:t17:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله يقرفك ههههههه
> اسكتي انا طلعت بعت لحد غلط
> معرفش شوفت ميل روما ازاي انه ميلك
> معلش انا قولت اسيح لنفسي احسن ماغيري يسيحلي:fun_lol:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جدعة انك سيحتى لنفسك يابت 
ايون انتى متعرفيش انى من النهاردة هنام بدرى 
لا ابتول احبيبتى انا اختك ضناكى 
اهون عليكى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الووو الوو الوو
المايك معدول :fun_lol:

*امبارح بقا كنا قاعدين كالعادة بنرغي
اوووم ايه فاجئة كدا قالتي انتي يابت انا هقوم شوية وجاية
قولت في عقل بالي البت دي هتروح فين
الصراحه مخبيش عليكم الفضول قتنلي
روحت قولتلها علي فين
قالي اصلي ناقعه بطانية وعايزة اقوم اغسلها
وادعيلي مغرقش في البانيو وانا بغسلها:new6:

قولتلها طيب قومي ومتتأخريش
قالتي نصاية وجاية

المهم انا قعدت استني نصاية
نصايتين تلات نصانيص
لقيت البت مجتش
الصراحه قلبي كلني عليها
خوفت لتكون غرقت
وبقت شهيدة البطانية:new6:
وكنت لسة رايحه امسك الفون عشان اكلمها
لقيتها اخيرا جت

قولتلها كنتي فين ياموكوسة كل دا
دا انا في الوقت دا كان زماني غسلت البطانية ونشرتها
ونشفت واتغطيت بيها ونمت كمان:blush2:

قالتي لا اصل ايهااااااب جه
وجاب معاه لب وسوداني 

الصراحه قولت في عقل بالي
سوداني ايه هو داخل علي مراته ولا داخل الجبلاية ههههههه

المهم قالتي وانا ومعدية باللب قدام التلفزيون
لقيت برنامج "صبايا" شغال وقعدت اتفرج عليه
وكانوا جايبين حادثة دهشور
وقعدت اقززقز واعيط
الصراحه انا شوفت كلمة اقزقز واعيط دي
وتخيلت شكلها ومووت علي نفسي من الضوحك
:new6::new6:
طيب بزمتكم عمركم شوفتوا واحده تاكل وتعيط:new6:

 بامانة ربنا يكون في عوني من اللي بشوفه  منها ليلاتي:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الووو الوو الوو
> المايك معدول :fun_lol:
> 
> *امبارح بقا كنا قاعدين كالعادة بنرغي
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ششكل الموضوع ده هيجى على دماغك يابت يا رورو 
طب اعمل ايه ماهو البانيو كان بيتملى قوم ايه 
قعدت اقزقز شوية 
قوم ايه برنامج ريهام اشتغل 
قوم ايه بقى قعدت اعيط 
ونسيت البطانية اصلا هههههههههه 
ماشى يا باااااااااتو ليلتك مطينة بطين الليلة دى 
قال يعنى انا اللى مبشوفش منك طب النبى تتكوسى 
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الووو الوو الوو
> المايك معدول :fun_lol:
> 
> *امبارح بقا كنا قاعدين كالعادة بنرغي
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه تسييحه في الجون
يلا يارورو الدور عليكي وعايزين التقيل بقي
حد يأزأز ويعيط برضه يارورو بتسلي نفسك وانتي بتعيطي


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه تسييحه في الجون
> يلا يارورو الدور عليكي وعايزين التقيل بقي
> حد يأزأز ويعيط برضه يارورو بتسلي نفسك وانتي بتعيطي


*ماهو يا وزه قولت اعيط واقزق فى نفس ذات الوقت 
علشان متعبش واكتم صوت العياط هههههههههه
 اصل انا لما بعيط ممكن العمارة كلها تتلم على صوت عياطى ههههههههه *
*طب اختك بقى اللى جبته لنفسها انتظرونى فى رورو شووووو *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ششكل الموضوع ده هيجى على دماغك يابت يا رورو
> طب اعمل ايه ماهو البانيو كان بيتملى قوم ايه
> قعدت اقزقز شوية
> ...


افكارك كلها مهبة اصلا
بس حلوو اوي جو التسييح دا:new6::new6:​


روزا فكري قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه تسييحه في الجون
> يلا يارورو الدور عليكي وعايزين التقيل بقي
> حد يأزأز ويعيط برضه يارورو بتسلي نفسك وانتي بتعيطي


شوفتي يابنتي انتشمتي اللي انا علي طول بقولكم رورو رورو
طلعت لسعه بتاكل وبتعيط 
انا خايفه تكون بتضحك وبتعيط في نفس ذات الوقت برضو
وكدا تبقا كملت:new6:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماهو يا وزه قولت اعيط واقزق فى نفس ذات الوقت
> علشان متعبش واكتم صوت العياط هههههههههه
> اصل انا لما بعيط ممكن العمارة كلها تتلم على صوت عياطى ههههههههه *
> *طب اختك بقى اللى جبته لنفسها انتظرونى فى رورو شووووو *


ههههههههههه

انسي يارورو انا كشنولي ابيض
:new6:

ال انتظروها ال:fun_lol:​


----------



## max mike (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*استمروا استمروا ده انتوا كده فله
اقعدوا انتوا بقى سيحوا لبعض وفرجوا الناس عليكم
بس حلوة حكاية البطانية وتاكل وتعيط دى ههههههههه
ها ايه تانى ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *استمروا استمروا ده انتوا كده فله
> اقعدوا انتوا بقى سيحوا لبعض وفرجوا الناس عليكم
> بس حلوة حكاية البطانية وتاكل وتعيط دى ههههههههه
> ها ايه تانى ؟؟؟؟؟​*


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
كدا برضوا يا مايك فرحان فينا 
لا احنا لاينكن نخبى حاجة عليكم ابدا *
*ماشى يا بتول النبى لوريكى*​


----------



## max mike (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> كدا برضوا يا مايك فرحان فينا
> لا احنا لاينكن نخبى حاجة عليكم ابدا *
> *ماشى يا بتول النبى لوريكى*​




*انا تقدرى تقولى كده معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
انتى تسيحيلها افرح فيها .. هى تسيحلك افرح فيكى
وفى الآخر كلنا هنفرح مع بعض انشاءالله ههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*طب بما ان التسييح علنا كدا 
هحكلكم بقى حكاية شندوشتات البايمة الساقعة 
فى ليلة من ذات الليالى 
كنا قاعدين بنرغى كالعادة 
قوم ايه البت بتول قالتلى انا جعانة ودى اصلا عادتها هى جعانة طول الوقت 
المهم قولتلها طب قومى اعملى اى شندوشت وتعالى 
قالتلى انا هاكل بامية 
روحت انا عملت كدا *
*




قالتلى اه وربنا باكل بامية ساقعة بحبها ساقعة 
قالتلى انا مش هعمل شندوشت 
انا هغطس براسى فى حلة البايمة واخلص عليها واجيلك 
قولتلها طب روحى واوعى تغرقى فى حلة البايمة 
وطنط تدور عليكى الصبح تلاقيكى غرقة البايمة 
يا ام نيااااااااااازى 
بتول بتاكل شندوشتات بامية ساقعة وملوخية الفجر 
وبلاش بقى اقولهم على حكاية السرنجة هههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *استمروا استمروا ده انتوا كده فله
> اقعدوا انتوا بقى سيحوا لبعض وفرجوا الناس عليكم
> بس حلوة حكاية البطانية وتاكل وتعيط دى ههههههههه
> ها ايه تانى ؟؟؟؟؟​*


حكاية البطانية دي متجيش حاجه جنب البلاوي اللي في الكشنول:new6:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب بما ان التسييح علنا كدا
> هحكلكم بقى حكاية شندوشتات البايمة الساقعة
> فى ليلة من ذات الليالى
> كنا قاعدين بنرغى كالعادة
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله دي كدا ظاطت

وبعدين ماله اما اكل بامية ساقعه مش احسن ماكل .... مع ....
الكلمات اللي في النقط دي في القصه الجاية
انتظروني ههههههههههههههههه:new6:

ليتلك جله يارورو:fun_lol:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله دي كدا ظاطت
> 
> وبعدين ماله اما اكل بامية ساقعه مش احسن ماكل .... مع ....
> ...


*ههههههههههه 
لا قولى بقى ودى عاتى وبتحصل فى احسن العائلات 
الدور والباقى على ...... و..... 
بلاش اسيح بعد ما تسيحيلى هبقى اسيحلك هههههه *

*ليلتك فحلقى يا  بااااااااتو 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لا قولى بقى ودى عاتى وبتحصل فى احسن العائلات
> الدور والباقى على ...... و.....
> بلاش اسيح بعد ما تسيحيلى هبقى اسيحلك هههههه *
> ...


انتي لسه شوفتي فووووووووحلقي
اثبري عليا بث:smil15:​


----------



## bent el noor (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه عثل

متابعه واشتريت خمشتاشر باوند مكسرات وبوب كورن لزوم القعده


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> ههههههههههههه عثل
> 
> متابعه واشتريت خمشتاشر باوند مكسرات وبوب كورن لزوم القعده



*الله يعثلك يا قمر 
نورتى الموضوع 
الا ايه البوب كورن ده يا اوختشى 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

منورة يابنت النوووووور

حتي ميعرفش بوب يارورو
تخونك العشرة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> منورة يابنت النوووووور
> 
> حتي ميعرفش بوب يارورو
> تخونك العشرة ههههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بوب الله يمسيه بالخير يابت *
*لا ده نوع اكل ههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بوب الله يمسيه بالخير يابت *
> *لا ده نوع اكل ههههههه *​


متعرفيش البوب كورن بجد؟
كسفتينا ياشيخه

البوب كورن دا بتاع بيتحط في الفرن:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> متعرفيش البوب كورن بجد؟
> كسفتينا ياشيخه
> 
> البوب كورن دا بتاع بيتحط في الفرن:new6:​


*احياه النعمة ما اعرف بيتاكل وكمان بيتحط فى الفرن الاتنين :fun_lol:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*
نعلق بأة

موضوع الشنب
نصيحة يا واثقة يا أوختشى بلاش تتجوزى اللى بشنب 
ليه بأأأأأأأأأه؟

عشان لما بيجيله برد بينف و تيجى البرابير على الشنب 
و بعدين بيبقى هيموت و لازم يبوسك 
ما تعرفيش ليه ؟ حبكت و إنت لسة مبربر ؟؟

نيجى بأة لموضوع البامية 
مش هأقدر أعيب عشان أنا بأعمل زيك 
البامية فى سنداويتش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نيجى بأة لموضوع بتأزأز و تعيط 
هو موضوع غريب محتاج دراسة لوحده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس هو ممكن الواحد يفش غله فى الأزأزة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نعلق بأة
> 
> موضوع الشنب
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موتينى من الضحك يا ايرو ليلتكم جلة متعاصة جله 
انتوا الاتنين 
وهو ده بس اللى همك فى موضوع الشنبه يا ايرو هههههههه 

يعنى انتى زى بتول وبتتكلموا على انى بعيط وانا باكل لب 
طب اتوكسوا انتوا الاتنين طيب 
جتكم وكسه ههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نعلق بأة
> 
> موضوع الشنب
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
معرفش ياايرو دي بتعمل حاجات غريبه
وانا يعلم ربنا مابكدب في حرف
كل الي بكتبه حقيقي
ولسه كل اللي هكتبه حقيقي
دا فيه بلاوي وجُرس:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> معرفش ياايرو دي بتعمل حاجات غريبه
> وانا يعلم ربنا مابكدب في حرف
> كل الي بكتبه حقيقي
> ...


*ايون هو فعلا فيه بلاوى وجرس 
التقيل جاى ورا 
بقولك ايه يابت 
هتجرسينى هجرسك هههههههههه 
انا ايه اللى خلانى فكرت فى اليوميات الزفت دى بس ياربى 
كله هيجى على دماغى انا فى الاخر انا عارفه 
انا اللى جبت ده كله لنفسى :t19:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون هو فعلا فيه بلاوى وجرس
> التقيل جاى ورا
> بقولك ايه يابت
> هتجرسينى هجرسك هههههههههه
> ...


طبعا هيجي علي دماغك
انا الحمد لله يومياتي زي الفل
حتي البامية طلعت مشهورة هههههههه
الدور والباقي عللي بيأزأز ويعيط
محتاج دراسة علي رأي ايرو ههههههه

المفروض تشيلي كلمة يوميات من العنوان
وتخليها عاهات:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طبعا هيجي علي دماغك
> انا الحمد لله يومياتي زي الفل
> حتي البامية طلعت مشهورة هههههههه
> الدور والباقي عللي بيأزأز ويعيط
> ...


*بقى كدا طويب اصتبرى عليا 
وبالمناسبة لشندوشتات الرنجة اللى على الفجر 
ده طبيعى برضوا اسكتى اسكتى 
ان الله ستار حليم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقى كدا طويب اصتبرى عليا
> وبالمناسبة لشندوشتات الرنجة اللى على الفجر
> ده طبيعى برضوا اسكتى اسكتى
> ان الله ستار حليم :fun_lol:*​


هههههههههههه
بصي اي حاجه من مشتقات السندوشتات
 طبيعيه يابنتي
الدور والباقي عالمشروبات 
اسكت يالساني:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بصي اي حاجه من مشتقات السندوشتات
> طبيعيه يابنتي
> الدور والباقي عالمشروبات
> اسكت يالساني:new6:​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
لاهو انتى متعرفيش 
انتى تخصص اكلات 
وانا مشروبات *
*وبعد
 ما نخلص اليوميات اللى مش باينلها دى 
هنفتح شوفى كوب انا وانتى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> لاهو انتى متعرفيش
> انتى تخصص اكلات
> وانا مشروبات *
> ...


شوفي كوب اه وماله

طيب وليه منفتحش فسخاني:new6:
فسخاني:new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شوفي كوب اه وماله
> 
> طيب وليه منفتحش فسخاني:new6:
> فسخاني:new6::new6:​


*قلبتى ريحة التوبيك يابت 
قومى هتلنا معطر ولا اى حاجة نرشها 
قبل ما الناس تدخل تقول علينا ايه 
بتول كلت الرنجة وسابت الاكل وقامت *:smil15:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قلبتى ريحة التوبيك يابت
> قومى هتلنا معطر ولا اى حاجة نرشها
> قبل ما الناس تدخل تقول علينا ايه
> بتول كلت الرنجة وسابت الاكل وقامت *:smil15:​


ايه رأيك اجبلك معطر بريحه النيعناع
دا حلوو جداٌ

شكلك فاهم يانصه:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه رأيك اجبلك معطر بريحه النيعناع
> دا حلوو جداٌ
> 
> شكلك فاهم يانصه:new6:​


*ههههههههههههههه 
طب خليها واحد شاى بالنعناع وصلحه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

بس بقا عشان بحضرلك في فاجئة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس بقا عشان بحضرلك في فاجئة


*فاجئة ايه تانى يا موكوسه انتى 
كفايا مفاجئات قلبى الضعيف لايحتمل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فاجئة ايه تانى يا موكوسه انتى
> كفايا مفاجئات قلبى الضعيف لايحتمل *​


انا موكوسة
تباٌ لكي:hlp:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا موكوسة
> تباٌ لكي:hlp:​


:big64:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مش قادرا اتخيل ان كل ده بيحصل خلال ساعات الليل الهادى و انا نايما و باكل روز--- و لا بلاش روز دى  لحسن دونا تيجى-- قاصدى بشرب ملوخيه مع الملايكه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش قادرا اتخيل ان كل ده بيحصل خلال ساعات الليل الهادى و انا نايما و باكل روز--- و لا بلاش روز دى  لحسن دونا تيجى-- قاصدى بشرب ملوخيه مع الملايكه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه اسكتي ياحبو دا بيحصل مهازل
وانتي ولا دريانه بحاجه:smil16:
وبعدين الليل ماينفعش يبقا هادي
طول مافيه خفافيش leasantr

بس سيبك انتي احلي حاجه الملوخية والبامية:kap:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

استنى بئا انا جايه اعلق
انهى نوع شنبه تحديده بتحبيه عندك اللسته تحت اهيت هههههههههه قولى انهى شكل بيعجبك







سيبك انتى بئا انا جيالك بعرسان معايا و انتى تنقى حسب الشنب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

















هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس ده يمكن كبير عليكى حبه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
















خلى بالك بئا من الى جاى-- واحد شكله وحش اوى اوى اوى بس قولت معلش بئا اهو عنده حبت شنب ايه رائيك 





شكلى هحب الشنبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و شكلى هتطلق ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

انا الحقيقه الحقيقه متعقده من الشنبه-- كان عندى مدرس العربى بتاعى الازهرى الاعمه كان بشنبه 
 كان يشرب الشاى و يمصمص فى شنبته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على رائى إيرو إيه النظام بئا لما يبقى عنده برد ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده غير كمان ان اكيد الشنبه بتشوك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> استنى بئا انا جايه اعلق
> انهى نوع شنبه تحديده بتحبيه  عندك اللسته تحت اهيت هههههههههه قولى انهى شكل بيعجبك
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استني انا هختارلك شنوب حلو كدا




شايفه  تالت صف من تحت
تاني شنوب بقا من علي ايدك اليمين وانتي حالئه
قصدي وانتي طالئه هههههههههه

بالنسبة لمجموعه العورسان بقا
فانا هختار دا




قوليلي ليه ؟
قولتيلي ليه
اقولك ليه
طبعا فكك من انه كبير وصغير
الكلام دا كان زمان
دلوقتي الدنيا اتغيرت اووي

السبب بقا لانه مش بشنوب واحد لالالا
دا بشنوب واولاده الشنوبات الصغيرين
يعني لو فكر يحلق شنبه في يوم
هلاقي غيره شنباته الصغيرين:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا الحقيقه الحقيقه متعقده من الشنبه-- كان عندى مدرس العربى بتاعى الازهرى الاعمه كان بشنبه
> كان يشرب الشاى و يمصمص فى شنبته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على رائى إيرو إيه النظام بئا لما يبقى عنده برد ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده غير كمان ان اكيد الشنبه بتشوك


يمصمص في شنبه :wub:
ليه هو مربي شنبه ولا عود قصب:new6:

بجد انتي وايرو اصلا عقدتوني في الشنبه كلها
علي فكرة انا اساسا اما بيتقدملي عريس
قبل مابسأل علي اسمة ولا سنه ولا بيشتغل ايه ولا ساكن فين
بسأل عنده شنب ولا لاء
لو عنده بوافق اشوفه
لو مش عنده يبقا مرفوض من قبل مااشوفه:hlp:

بس بعد كلامك انتي وايرو كرهتوني في الشنبه كلها:shutup22:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

اما بقى يا رورو عن غسيل اللحاف ههههههههههه
انا كنت و انا نونو ماما تحت اللحاف و تملا البانيو من هنا و انا انط حوه و اقعد ادوس عليا و ارفس فيه و العب فى المايا ههههههههههههههههههه و طبعا اتزحلق و اتكعبل و اقع و كلى ابقى مايا و ماما تيجى تصوت و تقول لى المايه مش نظيفه بتعملى اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
المهم بئا اديكى سر خطير يساعده-- ده اكتشافى-- اشترى مخصوص البتاعه الجلده الى بتسلك الحوض





ايون دى-- بعت ما تنقعى اللحاف و ترشى حبه مسحوق غسيل اديله بدى بئا اوب هوب هوب هيطلع لك الوساخه الى مدفونه جوه و هتلاقى المايه فى ثوانى بقت طييييين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تفضى و تملى تانى و تعملى الحركه دى-- دى اسرع طريقه للغسيل بتاع اللحاف او البطاطين-- و اى خدمه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

> ايون دى-- بعت ما تنقعى اللحاف و ترشى حبه مسحوق غسيل اديله بدى بئا اوب  هوب هوب هيطلع لك الوساخه الى مدفونه جوه و هتلاقى المايه فى ثوانى بقت  طييييين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تفضى و تملى تانى و تعملى الحركه دى--  دى اسرع طريقه للغسيل بتاع اللحاف او البطاطين-- و اى خدمه



انتي متاكده انها كدا بتغسل اللحاف ياحبو
دي بتعذبه يابنتي حرام عليكي هههههه

واساسا هي مش كانت بطانية
اتقلبت بقدره قادر للحاف
حكمتك يارب:new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم بئا نيجى للباميه الساقعه-- 
مممممممممممم انا كنت بشوف بابا  دايما ياكل باميه ساقعه فى انصاص الليالى ههههههههههههههههههههههه عمتا بابا من محبى الاكل ساقع--
 انا ممكن اكل ورق عنب ساقع بردوا هههههههههههههههههه
 اما عن اللب و العياط--
 تقزقز و تعيط دى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعتقد القزقزه مع رورو بتمشى مع اى موقف و اى نوع اكل او شرب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يبقى متعتبيش بئا انه داخل عليكى بلب ههههههههههههههههههههههه عارف انك بتحبيه---


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

احمدك واشكرك يارب
الله اكبر فوق كيد المعتدي هههههه
اهو طلعت انا وايرو وبابا حبو
بنحب البامية ساقعه وسندوشتات كمان
والباقية تأتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الا مالقيت واحد بس داخل يقولي
انا وبأأزأأز لب بعيط :new6:​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ال ظبطت نفسي ال
 انتي محسساني اننا خارجين ليه:new6:

ههههه

زي السهم الذهبي والسوبر جت

رورو وبتول جوا النت
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههه حلوة يامينا
بس اكيد انا السهم الذهبي
ورورو السوبر جت هههههه​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقى كدا طويب اصتبرى عليا
> وبالمناسبة لشندوشتات الرنجة اللى على الفجر
> ده طبيعى برضوا اسكتى اسكتى
> ان الله ستار حليم :fun_lol:*​



كويس لحقت حلقه سندوتشات الباميه والرنجه قبل ماتخلص
وقولت اقولك الكواليس اللي محدش يعرفهاههههههههههه
انا اما كنت عندها اخر مره في يوم من الايام يعني كنا قاعدين سهرانين انا وهي وانا لما بسهر بحب انأنأ في اي حاجه كده
كيس شيبسي باكو بسكوت بقسمطايه لقيت بتول قامت اذ فجأتا
وقالتلي استني استني انا الكلام ده مايكولش معايا قولتها هاتعملي ايه يامجنونه
لقتها دبت راسها في التلاجه وقوم ايه طلعت طبق سمك مشوي كبييييييير وقالتلي نأنأي معايا قولتها الساعه 4 الصبح قالتلي عاتي عاتي انا بيفرقش معايا وكان جوزي معايا عالتليفون واستلمها تريقه هههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كويس لحقت حلقه سندوتشات الباميه والرنجه قبل ماتخلص
> وقولت اقولك الكواليس اللي محدش يعرفهاههههههههههه
> انا اما كنت عندها اخر مره في يوم من الايام يعني كنا قاعدين سهرانين انا وهي وانا لما بسهر بحب انأنأ في اي حاجه كده
> كيس شيبسي باكو بسكوت بقسمطايه لقيت بتول قامت اذ فجأتا
> ...



*جوزك معاكى عل التليفون 4 الصبح ؟؟؟

هااااااار إسوح*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*نرجع تانى لموضوع الأزأزة 

تخليت رورو و هيا قاعدة جنب إيهاب

و هو فى إيديه السوجارة و بينفخ : أوففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف

و هى فى إيديها كيس اللب و تأزأز و تقول : إتفوووووووووووووووو

ما أحلى الرومانسية

ما جمع إلا ما وفق

لا تخرج قبل ان تقول سبحان الله*


----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جوزك معاكى عل التليفون 4 الصبح ؟؟؟
> 
> هااااااار إسوح*


اه اعمل ايه ماهو اللي علمني السهر انا كنت زي الفراخ بنام الساعه 10 بس ظروف شغله بتخليه يرجع بعد الساعه 2
وثانيا تعالي هنا هو ده اللي لفت نظرك في الموضوع انه معايا عالتليفون الساعه 4
وبالنسبه للسمك الساعه 4 ده عادي يعني ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> اه اعمل ايه ماهو اللي علمني السهر انا كنت زي الفراخ بنام الساعه 10 بس ظروف شغله بتخليه يرجع بعد الساعه 2
> وثانيا تعالي هنا هو ده اللي لفت نظرك في الموضوع انه معايا عالتليفون الساعه 4
> وبالنسبه للسمك الساعه 4 ده عادي يعني ههههههههههههههههه



*ما هو لما بيرجع 2 الفجر يبقى بتتغدوا 4 الفجر

يبقى عادى أوى جدا خالص*


----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو لما بيرجع 2 الفجر يبقى بتتغدوا 4 الفجر
> 
> يبقى عادى أوى جدا خالص*



ههههههههه صح عندك حق بس السمك الوحيد بتاع يوم الاجازه ماينفعش الفجر خالص ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش قادرا اتخيل ان كل ده بيحصل خلال ساعات الليل الهادى و انا نايما و باكل روز--- و لا بلاش روز دى  لحسن دونا تيجى-- قاصدى بشرب ملوخيه مع الملايكه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اسكتى يا حبو اسكتى ده فى بلالالالاوى بتحصل يا اوختشى وانتى نايمة مع الملايكة ابقى خلى الملايكة يحكولك هههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتى كمان يا حبو بتشربى ملوخية ليلتكم كسبرة هههههه 
*​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلى بالك بئا من الى جاى-- واحد شكله وحش اوى اوى اوى بس قولت معلش بئا اهو عنده حبت شنب ايه رائيك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*حبو طول عمرى وانا بحبك بس حبيبتك اكتر معرفش ليه هههههههه 
حبو انا حبيبت الشنبه ههههههه 
انا بموووووت فى الشنبه احياه النبى من يومى وانا بحبها 
انتى عارفه طب هقولك على حاجة 
البت بتول بتسالنى انتى بتحبى الشنبه ولا لا 
قولتلها انا بموت فيها تقولى حد يحب الشنبه يا موكوسه قولتلها ايش فهمك انتى اصلا 
الرجل من غير شنب زيه زى الكنب ههههههه 
انا كمان معاكى يا حبو هطلق يا اوختشى ههههههههه 
بس كله يهون علشان الشنبه leasantr
*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اما بقى يا رورو عن غسيل اللحاف ههههههههههه
> انا كنت و انا نونو ماما تحت اللحاف و تملا البانيو من هنا و انا انط حوه و اقعد ادوس عليا و ارفس فيه و العب فى المايا ههههههههههههههههههه و طبعا اتزحلق و اتكعبل و اقع و كلى ابقى مايا و ماما تيجى تصوت و تقول لى المايه مش نظيفه بتعملى اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> المهم بئا اديكى سر خطير يساعده-- ده اكتشافى-- اشترى مخصوص البتاعه الجلده الى بتسلك الحوض
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه حبو اذا كان انا اصلا كسلانة اعمل برجلى 
هجيب البتاعه دى واعمل بيها ده وجع قلب يا شيخة هههههههه 
ما انا اوديهم الدراى كلين ارحم من العذاب ده 
بس سيبك انتى انا اصلا قعدت ازاز لب ونسيت انى بغسل البطانية ونسيت اصلا 
انى قايلة لبتول نصاية وجايه ههههههههههه *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المهم بئا نيجى للباميه الساقعه--
> مممممممممممم انا كنت بشوف بابا  دايما ياكل باميه ساقعه فى انصاص الليالى ههههههههههههههههههههههه عمتا بابا من محبى الاكل ساقع--
> انا ممكن اكل ورق عنب ساقع بردوا هههههههههههههههههه
> اما عن اللب و العياط--
> ...


*منك لله ياللى فى بالى 
ايون قوللها يا حبو يعنى بلاش اعيط ولا بلاش اقزقز 
هماالاتنين مع بعض حلوين ههههههههه 
ايون ماهو عارف انه متجوز نسناسة يوووووووه انسانة هههههههه*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احمدك واشكرك يارب
> الله اكبر فوق كيد المعتدي هههههه
> اهو طلعت انا وايرو وبابا حبو
> بنحب البامية ساقعه وسندوشتات كمان
> ...


*انتى شايفة ان اللى بتعملوه ده طبيعى *​​
* وانى اقزقز واعيك اوفر*​
* لا بقى اسكتى بدل ما اسيحلك *​
* بس كل حاجة فى معادها :a63:*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كويس لحقت حلقه سندوتشات الباميه والرنجه قبل ماتخلص
> وقولت اقولك الكواليس اللي محدش يعرفهاههههههههههه
> انا اما كنت عندها اخر مره في يوم من الايام يعني كنا قاعدين سهرانين انا وهي وانا لما بسهر بحب انأنأ في اي حاجه كده
> كيس شيبسي باكو بسكوت بقسمطايه لقيت بتول قامت اذ فجأتا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله عليكى يا وزه مش تقولى كدا من بدرى شوية 
علشان اضمها للستة الرنجة اخص عليكى ههههههههه 
بس انا مش مستغربة خالص من اى حاجة اختك بتعملها ايون والنحمة 
بتول تاكل اى حاجة فى اى وقت عاتى خالص 
معدتها شغالة 48 ساعة هههههههه *




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نرجع تانى لموضوع الأزأزة
> 
> تخليت رورو و هيا قاعدة جنب إيهاب
> 
> ...


*سبحان الله صحيح ايه العالم دى 
ومين رورو وايهاب دول 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايش فهمك انتى فى الرومانسية يا ايرو سيبوا الرومانسية لصحابها بقى 
ده نوع جديد من انواع الرومانسية خاص بينا ههههههه 
اه صحيح نسيت اقولك على حاجة 
ايهاب بطل السجاير الحمد لله 
كنا بنعمل ايه بقى 
انا اكل واقول اتفو وهو يرد عليا باتفو تانى هههههههههههههههههه 
شوفتى بقى الرومانسية :hlp:
*


----------



## bent el noor (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يعثلك يا قمر
> نورتى الموضوع
> الا ايه البوب كورن ده يا اوختشى
> هههههههههههههههه*​



البوب كورن بالعنجليزى يعنى فيشاااااااار بالعربيكى 
وبيدخل الميكروييف مش فى الفرن ياواثقه





















طبعا هاتسالينى 
وماهو الميكروويف :cry2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> البوب كورن بالعنجليزى يعنى فيشاااااااار بالعربيكى
> وبيدخل الميكروييف مش فى الفرن ياواثقه
> 
> طبعا هاتسالينى
> وماهو الميكروويف :cry2:



*يا شيخة كان قلبى حاسس تصدقى 
لا اعرف الميكرويف ههههههههههه 
عارفه لو كنتى قولتيه بالفرنساوى كنت عرفته ع طول ههههههه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا شكل أخرتى فلتوبيك. ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هموت. من الضحك


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنا شكل أخرتى فلتوبيك. ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هموت. من الضحك


*بعد الشر عليكى يا حبو 
اضحكى اضحكى يا حبى احنا عاملين التوبيك علشان كلنا نضحك 
ده انا اللى موت من الضحك على الشنبه اللى نزلتيها 
بس سيبك انتى اخر شنب هو اللى فيهم ههههههههه 
طلعت بحب الشنبه ومكنتش اعرف ههههههه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

أيوا صحيح .. هى دى الناس إلى بتفهم. ههههههه. اعتقد أنا كمان هحب الشنبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شؤفتى الموكوسه. إلى بتقول لك عجبها جدو أبو شناب مفرعه علشان لو فكر يحلق دور بقية الأدوار تسد هههههههه خيبه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أوعى حد يكون شايف كلامنه دى تبقى فضيحة.. هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيوا صحيح .. هى دى الناس إلى بتفهم. ههههههه. اعتقد أنا كمان هحب الشنبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شؤفتى الموكوسه. إلى بتقول لك عجبها جدو أبو شناب مفرعه علشان لو فكر يحلق دور بقية الأدوار تسد هههههههه خيبه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أوعى حد يكون شايف كلامنه دى تبقى فضيحة.. هههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حرام عليكى انا كدا اللى هموت قبل ما اخلص بقيت اليوميات 
مش بقولك موكوسه جتها وكسه توكسها الموكوسه هههههههه 
ايه كمية الوكسات دى صحيح 
المهم متقلقيش خالص يا حبوا محدش شايف الكلام ده غير 
احنا التلاتة انا وانتى leasantr*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

متهيألي كدة نتيجة الفضايح اتنين واحد لرورو
بس واضح ان رورو داخله سخنة اوي ههههههه
وعجبتني فضيحة الشنب دي .. عندي دي يا بتول هجمعلك واحد بشنب ههههههه بس مقولتيش عايزاه شنب تخين والا رفيع ؟؟؟؟؟ :mus13:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> متهيألي كدة نتيجة الفضايح اتنين واحد لرورو
> بس واضح ان رورو داخله سخنة اوي ههههههه
> وعجبتني فضيحة الشنب دي .. عندي دي يا بتول هجمعلك واحد بشنب ههههههه بس مقولتيش عايزاه شنب تخين والا رفيع ؟؟؟؟؟ :mus13:
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههه
 انت لسة شوفت حاجة يا سامح 
الفضايح لسة كتير الكشنول مليان على اخره 
انا بفكر اكتب فى كشنول تانى
انت مشفتش الرجل ابو عشرتاشر شنب اللى اخترته من صور حبوا 
عاوزة يبقى عندها استبن علشان الشنب لو مات تلاقى ولاده واحفاده الشنبه 



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*بت يا واثقة إفتكرتلك مصيبة تانية فى الشنب

و هأثبتهالك هندسيا

بصى كل اللى بشنبة بيبقوا بضبة هههههههههههههههههههه

و عايزين يخبوا ضبتهم

خدى يا بت واحد مسمسم سيبك من الشنب دا

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بت يا واثقة إفتكرتلك مصيبة تانية فى الشنب
> 
> و هأثبتهالك هندسيا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا مش كلهم يا ايرو 
مشفتيش انتى المز اللى جابتوه حبوا واوووووووووو
شنب شنب يعنى هههههههه *​


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه خلاص انتم نويتوا الجهاد على كل ذكر بشنب 
خدوا بالكم بقا لحسن تقريبا كل اعضاء المنتدى الرجال بشنبات بدليل انه محدش كتب حرف واحد فى التوبيك
رورو البطنية نشفت ولا لسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه خلاص انتم نويتوا الجهاد على كل ذكر بشنب
> خدوا بالكم بقا لحسن تقريبا كل اعضاء المنتدى الرجال بشنبات بدليل انه محدش كتب حرف واحد فى التوبيك
> رورو البطنية نشفت ولا لسه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يا نيفو تقريبا كلهم بشنبه 
بعد كدا هعمل موضوع لبتول مخصوص واسميه 
بتول والشنبه هههههههه 
ايون يا نيفو نشفت تصدقى كنت ناسياها من ساعتها فى البلكونة  
ووافتكرتها النهاردة بالصدفة :t31:
شكلها خدت عين البطانية دى :hlp:*


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه سلامتها الف سلامة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه سلامتها الف سلامة


*ههههههههههههه الله يسلمك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كويس لحقت حلقه سندوتشات الباميه والرنجه قبل ماتخلص
> وقولت اقولك الكواليس اللي محدش يعرفهاههههههههههه
> انا اما كنت عندها اخر مره في يوم من الايام يعني كنا قاعدين سهرانين انا وهي وانا لما بسهر بحب انأنأ في اي حاجه كده
> كيس شيبسي باكو بسكوت بقسمطايه لقيت بتول قامت اذ فجأتا
> ...


*طيب مابلاش انتي احسن اضمك لليوميات
واعملك صفحه مخصوصة في الكشنول
لا صفحه ايه وكشنول ايه
دا انتي عندك  بلاوي عايزة دفتر لوحدها:new6:

وحياة ربنا ياجماعه اللي عماله تعيب عليا دي
اول ماجبت طبق السمك لقيتها رمت الشيبسي من ايديها
وقعدت تاكل في السمك وكمان بشوكه ههههه
وخليت جوزها اللي كان بيتريق عليا يتريق عليها:a63:
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جوزك معاكى عل التليفون 4 الصبح ؟؟؟
> 
> هااااااار إسوح*


*احنا عيله عندنا تسيب واستهتار
دا انا هقولك علي كارثه دلوقتي

 تعرفي ان ساعات اخويا
بيجي  البيت الساعه 3 الفجر
وبنفتحله الباب عاتيleasantr:new6:
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منك لله ياللى فى بالى
> ايون قوللها يا حبو يعنى بلاش اعيط ولا بلاش اقزقز
> هماالاتنين مع بعض حلوين ههههههههه
> ايون ماهو عارف انه متجوز نسناسة يوووووووه انسانة هههههههه*
> ...


*تعالي بس قبل ماتسيحيلي
ايه اعيك دي ههههههههههه:a63:


*​


bent el noor قال:


> البوب كورن بالعنجليزى يعنى فيشاااااااار بالعربيكى
> وبيدخل الميكروييف مش فى الفرن ياواثقه
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه
مش تقولي كدا ياشيخه من الصبح

طبعا الميكروويف دي شركة تكييف:new6:
*​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنا شكل أخرتى فلتوبيك. ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هموت. من الضحك


*ههههههههههه
لا بعد الشر عليكي ياحبو
يعني يرضيكي تيجي في وشنا
والناس تقول عليكي شهيدة اليوميات:new6:
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيوا صحيح .. هى دى الناس إلى بتفهم. ههههههه. اعتقد أنا كمان هحب الشنبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شؤفتى الموكوسه. إلى بتقول لك عجبها جدو أبو شناب مفرعه علشان لو فكر يحلق دور بقية الأدوار تسد هههههههه خيبه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أوعى حد يكون شايف كلامنه دى تبقى فضيحة.. هههههههههههههه


*ايوة جدو ابو الشنبات دا هو اللي لفت نظري
عنده مزرعه شنبة دا امي دعيالي
وشكلي صبرت ونولت:new6:
*​


+Sameh+ قال:


> متهيألي كدة نتيجة الفضايح اتنين واحد لرورو
> بس واضح ان رورو داخله سخنة اوي ههههههه
> وعجبتني فضيحة الشنب دي .. عندي دي يا بتول هجمعلك واحد بشنب ههههههه بس مقولتيش عايزاه شنب تخين والا رفيع ؟؟؟؟؟ :mus13:
> ​


*اتقل بس ياسامح
التقيل جاااي

اممممم بص هو لو الشنب رفيع بيكون احسن
لانه المعروف ان الشنبه بتتخن بعد الجواز:new6::new6:
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> انت لسة شوفت حاجة يا سامح
> الفضايح لسة كتير الكشنول مليان على اخره
> انا بفكر اكتب فى كشنول تانى
> ...


*خليكي انتي بصالي في العريث اللي جبتهولي حبو
متغاظة انتي عشان ايهاب بشنب واحد
وانا عريثي بشنبات كتير:new6::new6:
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بت يا واثقة إفتكرتلك مصيبة تانية فى الشنب
> 
> و هأثبتهالك هندسيا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك ياايرو ضبة ايه بس

يابنتي اللي انتي جيباه في الصورة دا مش بضبة وبس
لالالالالالالا دا بضبة ومفتشاااح ههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه خلاص انتم نويتوا الجهاد على كل ذكر بشنب
> خدوا بالكم بقا لحسن تقريبا كل اعضاء المنتدى الرجال بشنبات بدليل انه محدش كتب حرف واحد فى التوبيك
> رورو البطنية نشفت ولا لسه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا احنا ناويين ننظم قاعدة للشنبة يانيفو:new6:


بمناسبة الشنبه بقا ياجماعه
عايزة اقولكم ان القناة الوحيده
اللي اما بقعد قدام التلفاز بتفرج عليها هي قناة شنبو
اه بامانه
*




:new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
منك لله يابعيده هشرق وانا بقزقز *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخربيتشك انتي لسه بتقزقزي من ساعتها
دي مقله بقا مش قرطاس لب زي ماقولتيلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخربيتشك انتي لسه بتقزقزي من ساعتها
> دي مقله بقا مش قرطاس لب زي ماقولتيلي


*هههههههههههههههههه 
يابت ماهو بيتنا منفد على المقلة اللى جنبنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه منفذ
احنا بيتنا منفذ علي محل كشري بقا اه وربنا ههههههه

اخبار التسييح اييييييييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه منفذ
> احنا بيتنا منفذ علي محل كشري بقا اه وربنا ههههههه
> 
> اخبار التسييح اييييييييه


*هههههههههههههههه 
انا بقول كفاية تسييح كدا لحد هنا 
انا محدش سيحلى كدا قبل كدا 
انا بفكر اقول لدونا تقفل الموضوع ههههههههه *:hlp:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول كفاية تسييح كدا لحد هنا
> انا محدش سيحلى كدا قبل كدا
> انا بفكر اقول لدونا تقفل الموضوع ههههههههه *:hlp:​


استسلمتي من اولها كدا
 دا انا لسه مقولتش ياهادي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





طيب وعلي ايه دونا تقفل الموضوع
ماتيجي نقدم استقالتنا من المنتدي احسن ههههههه
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

فاكرين اعلان القراءة للجميع

انا لما احب اتسلي
مش ممكن اقزقز لب
انا عندي اقرا مجلة
او ارسم زي ما حب
مهما تكون الاسباب
مش ممكن هابقي وحيدة
انا اصلي مصاحبة رورو ايهاب
وحبيبتي بتول دي مفيدة


لا طبعا الاعلان بيقول 

انا اصلي مصاحبة كتاب
وحبيبتي رياضة مفيدة ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> استسلمتي من اولها كدا
> دا انا لسه مقولتش ياهادي
> 
> 
> ...


*حاشا وماشا قال استسلم قال 
لست انا هذه 
ده انا لحد دلوقتى مسيحالك مرتين انتى غاوى فضايح يعنى 
اقول على المفاجعة الكبيرة اللى انت نفسك تلاقيكى مش فاكراها 
اسكت يالسانى :a63:*
*طب فكرة يابت واهو يستريحوا مننا والنعمة هههههه *​ 


مينا اميل كامل قال:


> فاكرين اعلان القراءة للجميع
> 
> انا لما احب اتسلي
> مش ممكن اقزقز لب
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة يا مينا 
*
انا اصلي مصاحبة رورو ايهاب
وحبيبتي بتول دي مفيدة
*ممكن نشلها مفيده دى ونخليها مصيبة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> فاكرين اعلان القراءة للجميع
> 
> انا لما احب اتسلي
> مش ممكن اقزقز لب
> ...


ههههههههه انت بتطلع بشوية حاجات يامينا انت كمان فزيعه

انا كنت بحب الاعلان دا اووي
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حاشا وماشا قال استسلم قال
> لست انا هذه
> ده انا لحد دلوقتى مسيحالك مرتين انتى غاوى فضايح يعنى
> اقول على المفاجعة الكبيرة اللى انت نفسك تلاقيكى مش فاكراها
> ...


ياتري محضرالي ايه ياموكوووووسة:smil16:
لا بجد مش فاكرة تقصدي ايه

اوعي يكون الموضوع اللي بسببه
اتصلت بيكي الساعه 7 الصبح
وقولتلك الحقيني بتخانق في المنتدي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هموت من الضحك وحياة ربنا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ ياتري محضرالي ايه ياموكوووووسة:smil16:
> لا بجد مش فاكرة تقصدي ايه
> 
> اوعي يكون الموضوع اللي بسببه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ااااااااااه تقصدى على موضوع لما قولتيلى فسوة وجاية *
*لا مش فاكراه ههههههههههههه *
*لا ده خليه هختم بيه اليوميات 
هموت من الضحك يعلم الله مش قادرة امسك نفسى *



​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

دا بس يا بتول عشان انتي انسان اصيل ربنا انشأه في زمن جميل

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ااااااااااه تقصدى على موضوع لما قولتيلى فسوة وجاية *
> *لا مش فاكراه ههههههههههههه *
> ...


حرام عليكي تختمي بيه ايه
عايزة تموتي المشاهدين هههههههههههههههههههههه

اسكتي بقا بجد عشان انا 
شيطاني بيوزني احكي الموضوع دا
 بفسواته بتفاصيله بحزافيره
وبدون مونتاج كمان ههههههههههههههههههههه leasantr​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول كفاية تسييح كدا لحد هنا
> انا محدش سيحلى كدا قبل كدا
> انا بفكر اقول لدونا تقفل الموضوع ههههههههه *:hlp:​


لا اوعي يارورو انا خلاص بطلت اتفرج علي موجه كوميدي
ههههههههههههههه مع رورو وبتول هاتضحك يعني هاتضحك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

فاكرة موضوعك اللي مش هايفتكر معايا يا واثقة

عشان كدا كان عاجبك الاعلان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> لا اوعي يارورو انا خلاص بطلت اتفرج علي موجه كوميدي
> ههههههههههههههه مع رورو وبتول هاتضحك يعني هاتضحك
> هههههههههههههه


:smil16:ههههههههههههه
دا لسه الفقره الجايه
هتستغني عن قناه روتانا سينما
ومع رورو وبتول مش هتقدر تغمض عينيكleasantr
​


مينا اميل كامل قال:


> فاكرة موضوعك اللي مش هايفتكر معايا يا واثقة
> 
> عشان كدا كان عاجبك الاعلان


اممممممممممم اه تصدق افتكرت:hlp:​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

دا انتي فيكي شيئ كبير لله

تصدقي ان امممممممممم دي

كنا بنقولها لسة من ساعات في المسرح

ممكن تقولي اممممممممممم وتشبكي في ام وتكملي الجملة يا واثقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حرام عليكي تختمي بيه ايه
> عايزة تموتي المشاهدين هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اسكتي بقا بجد عشان انا
> ...


*لا ابووووووووووس رجلك بلاش *​​* اوعى تتجبننى وتحكى يابت هقتلك والنعمة
انتى عاوزانا نطرد*​
* وقعتك مربربة وبدون مونتاج طب اتهدى طيب *​
​ 


روزا فكري قال:


> لا اوعي يارورو انا خلاص بطلت اتفرج علي موجه كوميدي
> ههههههههههههههه مع رورو وبتول هاتضحك يعني هاتضحك
> هههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههه يجبر بخاطرك ربنا يا وزه 
شوفتى اختك وعمايلها دى يوميا بتموتنى من الضحك سبع مرات وبصحى تانى 
اصلى انا اللى بيقولوا عليها بسبع ارواح ههههههه 
*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :smil16:ههههههههههههه
> دا لسه الفقره الجايه
> هتستغني عن قناه روتانا سينما
> ومع رورو وبتول مش هتقدر تغمض عينيكleasantr
> ​


*ايون مع رورو وبتول هيغمن عليك ع طوووووول *leasantr


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ابووووووووووس رجلك بلاش *​​* اوعى تتجبننى وتحكى يابت هقتلك والنعمة
> انتى عاوزانا نطرد*​
> * وقعتك مربربة وبدون مونتاج طب اتهدى طيب *​
> 
> ...


طيب خلاص ايه رأيك احكي 
مع تخاطيف مونتاج ههههههههه




> ممكن تقولي اممممممممممم وتشبكي في ام وتكملي الجملة يا واثقة


نعم اؤمرني ؟
:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب خلاص ايه رأيك احكي
> مع تخاطيف مونتاج ههههههههه
> ​


*قلبك ابيض يا باااااتو 
خليها عليكى وانسى الموضوع ده 
:wub:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا ترى انتى فين يا بتول 
اسيح ولا تسيحى 
اشرد ولا تشردى 
الا هو مين عليه الدور يابت فى التسيح 
هههههههههه يلا الكشنول وكلنى يووووه 
قصدى الكيبورد وكلنى عاوزة اسيح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه انا اللي عليا الدور ياختي
احنا هنخم ولا ايه
استنيني سامية واحمد 
اخلص رغيف الحواوشي اللي في ايدي دا بس : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه انا اللي عليا الدور ياختي
> احنا هنخم ولا ايه
> استنيني سامية واحمد
> اخلص رغيف الحواوشي اللي في ايدي دا بس : )​


*حواوشى اممممممممم ليلتك لحمة معصجة هههههههه 
شوفتى طيبة قلبى ماردتش اخد على مشمك واسيح من غير ما اقولك 
هو فى كدا يا ناس ابدا 
الله عليا وعلى تواضعى*:t31:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حواوشى اممممممممم ليلتك لحمة معصجة هههههههه
> شوفتى طيبة قلبى ماردتش اخد على مشمك واسيح من غير ما اقولك
> هو فى كدا يا ناس ابدا
> الله عليا وعلى تواضعى*:t31:​


لا قولي لحمة مشطشطة :wub:

يابنتي مانا اللي حببني فيكي طيبة قلبك دي اصلا:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا قولي لحمة مشطشطة :wub:
> 
> يابنتي مانا اللي حببني فيكي طيبة قلبك دي اصلا:smil12:​


*مشطشطة اخص عليكى طب احدفى حتة انا واقفة اهو تحت فى التوبيك 
يوه متكسفنيش بقى يا سى صلالالاح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مشطشطة اخص عليكى طب احدفى حتة انا واقفة اهو تحت فى التوبيك
> يوه متكسفنيش بقى يا سى صلالالاح *​


كنت هبعتلك عالميل
بس يظهر مفيش نصيب:wub:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تسييحه نمبر2

مره كنا بنتكلم عالميل
انا ورورو وحد تاني الله يمسيه بالخير : )
المهم كنا عماليين نهزر اوي
ونضحك بجد
انا ربنا يعلم ساعتها كنت بضحك بصوت جامد
وكل شوية اقولهم اسكتوا اللي في البيت هيصحوا

ام هند واحنا بنضحك
رورو قالتنا ثواني وجايه
قولتلها رايحه فين
قالتي اصلي انا عالم ربنا
عماله اضحك والدموع بتشررررررررر
من عيني
والصراحه انا كنت حاطه  كحل وماسكرا
وطبعا مع الدموع مابقتش ماسكرا 
بقت مسخره ههههههه

الصراحه انا تخيلت شكلها
وهي بتكلمني ووشها متعاص بالماسكرا
شوفتوا متعاص دي ههههههه

تعالوا بقا تخيلوا معايا شكلها وهي وشها ملغمط
معرفش ايه متعاص وملغمط ايه الالفاظ اللي بقولها دي:yahoo:







عشان تحرمي تضحكي وانتي حاطة ماسكرا بعد كدا:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تسييحه نمبر2
> 
> مره كنا بنتكلم عالميل
> انا ورورو وحد تاني الله يمسيه بالخير : )
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فكرتينى باليوم المنحوس ده 
مش ده اليوم اللى كنتى بتضحكى فيه لجوه علشان اللى جنبك ميصحوش من صوت الضحك 
لا مش فاكراه ههههههههه 
طب اعمل ايه يا ناس طيب موتونى من الضحك اليوم ده 
ومن كتر الضحك عنيا كانت بتدمع والمسخره يووووه الماسكرا 
بهدلت وشى 
اعمل ايه انا يعنى الله 
وبعدين البنت دى صورتها ارحم منى وانا متعاصة وقتها 
انا كنت خايفة ايهاب يشوفنى يتسرع هههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى باليوم المنحوس ده
> مش ده اليوم اللى كنتى بتضحكى فيه لجوه علشان اللى جنبك ميصحوش من صوت الضحك
> لا مش فاكراه ههههههههه
> ...


ايوة اما كنت بضحك لجوه هههههههه
عليكي ماسكرا قصدي عليكي نور هههههه

يابنتي اذا كان انا اتسرعت منك من غير ماشوفك
فمبالك ايهاب بقا ياعيني:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة اما كنت بضحك لجوه هههههههه
> عليكي ماسكرا قصدي عليكي نور هههههه
> 
> يابنتي اذا كان انا اتسرعت منك من غير ماشوفك
> فمبالك ايهاب بقا ياعيني:yahoo:​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
انا كنت خايفة عليكى لتفرقعى

وماله يابت التغيير مطلوب بردوا ماهو مش لازم يشوفنى حلوة طول الوقت 
لازم اغير*:yahoo:
*واسكتى بقى علشان دورك الجاى هيبقى مسخرة 
افتكرتلك حاجة انما ايه *:a63:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> انا كنت خايفة عليكى لتفرقعى
> 
> وماله يابت التغيير مطلوب بردوا ماهو مش لازم يشوفنى حلوة طول الوقت
> ...


ياستي عايزة تغيري انكشي شعرك
ناموا من غير عشا
انما تلغمطي وشك وتقوليلي تغيير
لا كدا كتير ههههههههه

افتكرتيلي ايييييييه
بجد قلبي اتوغوش:wub:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياستي عايزة تغيري انكشي شعرك
> ناموا من غير عشا
> انما تلغمطي وشك وتقوليلي تغيير
> لا كدا كتير ههههههههه
> ...


*يا بنتى ايش فهمك انتى 
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون 

هتعرفى بكرة يا روحى 
انتظرينى هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بنتى ايش فهمك انتى
> نحن نختلف عن الاخرون
> 
> هتعرفى بكرة يا روحى
> انتظرينى هههههههه *​


مش مطمنالك خالص

اوعي يكون موضوع الريحه:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش مطمنالك خالص
> 
> اوعي يكون موضوع الريحه:new6:​


*اتهدى على حيلك واسكتى :t32:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

امجااااااااااااانين  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> امجااااااااااااانين  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
من بعض ما عندكم يا جون 
منور والمصحف :t31:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اتهدى على حيلك واسكتى :t32:*​


ديتي اطبتيتي:smil12:​


johna&jesus قال:


> امجااااااااااااانين  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ماهو اللي يعرف رورو لازم يتجنن ياجون:dance:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

> ديتي اطبتيتي:smil12:



*ديتى انتى جعانة يابت وبتاكلى الحروف *​ 


> ماهو اللي يعرف رورو لازم يتجنن ياجون:dance:



*صلحتيها قبل ما اسيحلك هههههههههه 
اسم الله عليكى انتى يا عاقلة طب اسكتى بقى احسنلك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ديتى انتى جعانة يابت وبتاكلى الحروف *​
> 
> *صلحتيها قبل ما اسيحلك هههههههههه
> اسم الله عليكى انتى يا عاقلة طب اسكتى بقى احسنلك
> *​


ديتي انا قاصده اكتبها كدا :a63:
قعدالي عالواحده انتي ومستنياني اغلط
بس بعييييينك:smil12:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ديتي انا قاصده اكتبها كدا :a63:
> قعدالي عالواحده انتي ومستنياني اغلط
> بس بعييييينك:smil12:
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
قال يعنى مبتغلطيش *​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من بعض ما عندكم يا جون
> منور والمصحف :t31:
> *​


كدا عيب :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> كدا عيب :t32::t32::t32:


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
مش انت اللى بدأت استحمل بقى 
:boxing::boxing::boxing:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> مش انت اللى بدأت استحمل بقى
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:*


امممممممممممممم
الله يكون بعونه ----------------؟


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ديتي اطبتيتي:smil12:​
> ماهو اللي يعرف رورو لازم يتجنن ياجون:dance:​


:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :a82::a82::a82:


مش كدا ياجووون
براحه علي نفسك
فيه ناس عايزينك:a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :a82::a82::a82:


*وده من ايه ده يا جون 
اوعى تقول انك اتجننت علشان تعرفنى ازعل 
متجنن جاهز يا ولدى :a63::a63::a63:*



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> امممممممممممممم
> الله يكون بعونه ----------------؟


*اللى هو مين بقى يا رمسيس ههههههههههه 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش كدا ياجووون
> براحه علي نفسك
> فيه ناس عايزينك:a63:​


اسكتى انتى :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اسكتى انتى :t32::t32::t32:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اسكتى انتى :t32::t32::t32:


قال علي رأي المثل
خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا:dance:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


عجبتك اووي يعني
تحبي الفيهالك في ورقه:wub:​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


انتى بتسخنيهطب اسكتى انتى كمان :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عجبتك اووي يعني
> تحبي الفيهالك في ورقه:wub:​


*ايون النبى 
الاقيش عندك اتنين كيلو 
هههههههههههه  يا اوختشى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قال علي رأي المثل
> خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا:dance:​ هيهيهيههيهيهيهيههيهيههي
> عجبتك اووي يعني
> تحبي الفيهالك في ورقه:wub:​


لا انا بعتهلها دلفرى يا لاتقلقى احنا فالخدمة بس خليكى فحاليك انتى :a63::a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى بتسخنيهطب اسكتى انتى كمان :t32::t32::t32:


*هههههههههههههههه لا بقى مش هسكت واخرج بره بيتى 
انت مش ابنى حسن يوسف هو اللى ابنى 
لا مش الفيلم ده 
اخرج برة توبيكى بررررررررررررة :a63:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون النبى
> الاقيش عندك اتنين كيلو
> هههههههههههه  يا اوختشى *​


اتنين كيلو ايه ورق ههههههههههه​


johna&jesus قال:


> لا انا بعتهلها دلفرى يا لاتقلقى احنا فالخدمة بس خليكى فحاليك انتى :a63::a63:


:shutup22::shutup22:
انا نفسي افهم انت داخل يوميتنا وساكت كدا
مش تقلبلك شبشب ولا تعملك اي مصلحه كدا
خلينا نسخن علي بعض:fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتنين كيلو ايه ورق ههههههههههه​ *بقولك اتنين كيلو هههههههههههه
> هو الفهم بتاعك دايما كدا
> مدية لمخك اجازة ع طول :a63:**
> *​
> ...



*هو احنا ناقصين تسخين يابت 
ده احنا فضلنا شوية ونمسك شعور بعض *


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه لا بقى مش هسكت واخرج بره بيتى
> انت مش ابنى حسن يوسف هو اللى ابنى
> لا مش الفيلم ده
> اخرج برة توبيكى بررررررررررررة :a63:*


انابلعب فملك الحكومة:t32::t32: 
وبعدين مش انتى زى جديتى 
:a63::a63::a63:





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتنين كيلو ايه ورق ههههههههههه​
> :shutup22::shutup22:
> انا نفسي افهم انت داخل يوميتنا وساكت كدا
> مش تقلبلك شبشب ولا تعملك اي مصلحه كدا
> خلينا نسخن علي بعض:fun_lol:


انتى عاوزانى ااقولك انى رورو مبهدلاكى 
يا بتاعت الشنب والباميه الساقعة
:a63::a63:
شكلى هطرد طردة اييييييه 
هباب 
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو احنا ناقصين تسخين يابت
> ده احنا فضلنا شوية ونمسك شعور بعض *


وليه ميكونش قصدك عالورق يعني
ماهو بيتباع بالكيلو برضو:a63:

نسخن اكتر عشان نقطع هدوم بعض:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انابلعب فملك الحكومة:t32::t32:
> وبعدين مش انتى زى جديتى
> :a63::a63::a63:
> 
> ...


*انت جاى تهدى النفوس بقى 
ده على اساس انها منطقتش يعنى ولا سيحتلى على اى حاجة 
جون معاد نومك جيه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انابلعب فملك الحكومة:t32::t32:
> وبعدين مش انتى زى جديتى
> :a63::a63::a63:
> انتى عاوزانى ااقولك انى رورو مبهدلاكى
> ...


هو ايه شغل تلقيح الكلام داااا هاااااااااااااه

مالها البامية بقا
وماله الشنب هااااااااااااااااااااااه
عيب ولا عيب
ولا يكونشي عيب
ولتالته مرة علي التوازي هقولك
هااااااااااااااااااااه:smil12:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت جاى تهدى النفوس بقى
> ده على اساس انها منطقتش يعنى ولا سيحتلى على اى حاجة
> جون معاد نومك جيه
> 
> ...


ايوة مامة جون بتنادم عليك 
روح كلم:yahoo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت جاى تهدى النفوس بقى
> ده على اساس انها منطقتش يعنى ولا سيحتلى على اى حاجة
> جون معاد نومك جيه
> 
> ...


ازااااااااااااااااااااى
يابتاعت المفرمة 
قصدىالمقلمة
يووه المسخرة
استنى المسكرررره
وكنتى عاوزا تسرعى الراجل:new6::new6:
الله يكون فعونك يا عمو ايهااااااااب :new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو ايه شغل تلقيح الكلام داااا هاااااااااااااه
> 
> مالها البامية بقا
> وماله الشنب هااااااااااااااااااااااه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجدعاااااااااااااان
متنسووووووش انى جاى اهدى النفوس :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

اية يا رورو 
وانتا يا دكتور جون 
خلي بالك كم من كلامكو 
مالة الشنب
ربنا مخلقش الراجل ناقص غير ضلع 
ولو نقص شنب 
يبقي 
نص نص 
هل تعلموا عظماء العالم ب شنبات 
اللي مش مصدق يجي يبص فيا واتحداة 
يقول غير كدة 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة مامة جون بتنادم عليك
> روح كلم:yahoo:​


مامة :wub::wub::wub:
خصومة  اناهشوفلى توبيك تانى العب فيه


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية يا رورو
> وانتا يا دكتور جون
> خلي بالك كم من كلامكو
> مالة الشنب
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالا
وعليا الطلاج من بيتى ابدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
ولا يحصل ايه الكلام اللى انتا بتقوله داااااااا
احنا نقدر نتكلم 
على الشنبه 
اهم حاجةالشنبه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجدعاااااااااااااان
> متنسووووووش انى جاى اهدى النفوس :t32::t32::t32:


واضح انك بتهدي الفنوس:dance:​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية يا رورو
> وانتا يا دكتور جون
> خلي بالك كم من كلامكو
> مالة الشنب
> ...


قولهم حاجه يامستر رمسيس حياة النبي​


johna&jesus قال:


> مامة :wub::wub::wub:
> خصومة  اناهشوفلى توبيك تانى العب فيه


خصومة
لالا خلاص العب هنا
بس من غير دوشة:a63:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالا
> وعليا الطلاج من بيتى ابدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> ولا يحصل ايه الكلام اللى انتا بتقوله داااااااا
> ...


اية خدمة يا بتول 
مين رور و دي اللي 
علشان الزبون مش قادر يشيل الشنب 
راح رماة 
مسمعتش فيلم 30 يوم في السجن ولا اية


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*ازااااااااااااااااااااى
يابتاعت المفرمة 
قصدىالمقلمة
يووه المسخرة
استنى المسكرررره
وكنتى عاوزا تسرعى الراجل:new6::new6:
الله يكون فعونك يا عمو ايهااااااااب :new6:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يابنى الحق عليا انى عاوزة اغيرله من شكلى 
وتيجوا فى الاخر تقولوا الست مبتغيرش من شكلها ههههههه 
ايه بتقول حاجة يا جون *​ 



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية يا رورو
> وانتا يا دكتور جون
> خلي بالك كم من كلامكو
> مالة الشنب
> ...


*هههههههههههههه انا اتكلمت انا كل اللى حصل 
حكيت قصة حقيقة وواقعية ههههههه 
انت فاهم غلط انا جوزى بشنب ودوجلس كمان 
مقدر اتكلم عن الشنبه *



johna&jesus قال:


> مامة :wub::wub::wub:
> خصومة  اناهشوفلى توبيك تانى العب فيه


*متقطعش الجوابات يا جون 
ابقى تعالى انت مش بتيجى ليه 
ده كلهم بيجوا 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ازااااااااااااااااااااى
> يابتاعت المفرمة
> قصدىالمقلمة
> يووه المسخرة
> ...


لااطمنى اطمنى هتقطع خالص 
قريب جدآآآآ:t13::t13::t13:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب;355006[COLOR=Magenta قال:
			
		

> قولهم حاجه يامستر رمسيس حياة النب​ [/COLOR]


ما انتي اللي ساكتة عن حقكك

مين اللي بيسمي روحة راجل 
ويحمي حد مثلا ابنة اونراتة 
ويكون من غير شنب دة 
هة قولولي


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ما انتي اللي ساكتة عن حقكك
> 
> مين اللي بيسمي روحة راجل
> ويحمي حد مثلا ابنة اونراتة
> ...


ايه ياعموووووووو 
عمر الرجوله مكانت بالشنب على فكرة
الراجل بفعله مش بشنبه 
وبعدين ياعمونا ماحنا رجاله منغير شنبات 
وبنعرف نحمى اللى بيمشو معانا
ازعل منك انا كدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ايه ياعموووووووو
> عمر الرجوله مكانت بالشنب على فكرة
> الراجل بفعله مش بشنبه
> وبعدين ياعمونا ماحنا رجاله منغير شنبات
> ...



سؤال يا دكتور لو سمحت 
بالبناني سوال اذا بتريد
لية ربنا خلق الشنب 
للراجل طبعا 


هههههههه
مقدرش علي زعلك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ما انتي اللي ساكتة عن حقكك
> 
> مين اللي بيسمي روحة راجل
> ويحمي حد مثلا ابنة اونراتة
> ...


قولي الاول مين اونراتة دا:smil12:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قولي الاول مين اونراتة دا:smil12:​


لالالالا
كدة ازعل 
مش لازم نحط الميم كدة ابقي انا غلطان 
وانا ما بحبش اغلط هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> سؤال يا دكتور لو سمحت
> بالبناني سوال اذا بتريد
> لية ربنا خلق الشنب
> للراجل طبعا
> ...


ربنا مايجيب  زعل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لالالالا
> كدة ازعل
> مش لازم نحط الميم كدة ابقي انا غلطان
> وانا ما بحبش اغلط هههههههه


اممممم
بس كدا مش غلط
كدا خنف:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ايه ياعموووووووو
> عمر الرجوله مكانت بالشنب على فكرة
> الراجل بفعله مش بشنبه
> وبعدين ياعمونا ماحنا رجاله منغير شنبات
> ...


*كلامك صح يا جوووووون 
انا معاك جدا فى كلامك 
عمر الرجوله ما كانت فى الشنب *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشي خنف احسن من الغلط برضة 
وعلي فكرة 
انا ليا  اسبوع مش بنام 
لية دكتور جون
اكتبلي وصفة طبية من بتاعة الصعايدة ؟
علشان العلاج اللي هنا خفيف 
بس البنج مبينومنيش 
علي فكرة 

​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

معاناه   أقصد  (يوميـات رورو وبتــول)

متابع
موضوع طريف وجميل ودمه خفيف​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> معاناه   أقصد  (يوميـات رورو وبتــول)
> 
> متابع
> موضوع طريف وجميل ودمه خفيف​


*ميرسى استاذى الغالى 
نورت الموضوع
 وتابعنا كل يوم عندنا جديد هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> معاناه   أقصد  (يوميـات رورو وبتــول)
> 
> متابع
> موضوع طريف وجميل ودمه خفيف​


اه صدقني يااستاذي دي معاناه
دا انا بعاني يوماتي في يومياتي:smil12:

نورت الموضوع استاذي
واديتله بركة كبيرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنا مريت على كل الصفحات
بجد موضوع رائع
ربنا دايما يفرحكم
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا مريت على كل الصفحات
> بجد موضوع رائع
> ربنا دايما يفرحكم
> *​


*يا خبر يا استاذى ده شرف لينا ان حضرتك تقرا الموضوع 
نورت الموضوع جدا استاذى *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا مريت على كل الصفحات
> بجد موضوع رائع
> ربنا دايما يفرحكم
> *​


دا احلي مرور صدقني استاذنا نورت كل الصفحات
واكيد هنفرح اكتر اما حضرتك تنورنا دايما​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*النهاردة بقى جيبالكم حكاية تانى من حكايات بتول 
الصراحة هسيب الحكم ليكم 
ليلة من ذات نفس الليالى اللى كنا بنرغى فيها على الميل 
وبنلعب لعبة الصراحة 
جيه برضوا السؤال على بتول 
قوم ايه حبيت انكشها علشان انا عارفة ارائها فى المواضيع دى 
قولت انكشها علشان نضحك شوية عليها 
روحت سألتها قولتلها 
مواصفات فتى احلامك بس بعيدا عن الشنبه 
قالتلى طيب وحنين ويكون بيحبنى وبيعرف ربنا و  و  و الخ 
قوم ايه انا رديت عليها 
قولتلها كل ده تمام وكويس 
انما بقى مقولتليش حاجة على شكله 
افرض كان كل ده فيه بس مبعجر يعنى تخين اوى وبكرش 
اتفتحت بقى فينا ههههههههه 
وقالت يعنى هما التخان ملهمش نفس يتحبوا ويتجوزوا 
قولتلها لا مقصدش 
بس انتى لو روحتى مكان ولقيتى شلة قاعدين 
كلهم جنتل مان وفيهم واحد جركن مان 
اقصد يعنى شباب حلوين وفيهم واحد مبعجر 
اللى هيلفت نظرك التخين المبعجر ابو كرش 
ولا الرفيع الوسيم 
ومن هنا بدأت الحرب العالمية التانية هههههههههه 
وفضلنا نرغى بقى فى الموضوع ده 
سيبالكم الحكم 
علشان انا شايفة 
حاجة من الاتنين ياما عندها 
حول فى المشاعر 
ياما حول فى المشاعر 
ملهمش تالت 
سيبالكم الرأى 
وبهذه المناسبة قولت مدخلش بإيدى فاضية 
اجبلها عريس بنفس ذات المواصفات اللى عاوزاها 






ايه رأيك يا بيبى مقدرش ارفضلك طلب *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النهاردة بقى جيبالكم حكاية تانى من حكايات بتول
> الصراحة هسيب الحكم ليكم
> ليلة من ذات نفس الليالى اللى كنا بنرغى فيها على الميل
> وبنلعب لعبة الصراحة
> ...


هههههههههههههه
كدا تطلعي اسرارنا برا ميلنا برضو يارورو:t33:

بس انا مقولتش كدا
انا قولت ماشي مفيهاش حاجه اما يبقا تخين
مش يبقا دارفين قصدي دارفيل





ههههههههههه

مش دا الحجم يارورو اللي كان في دماغي وانا بكلمك خالص ههههههههه

انتي دماغك سرحت لبعيد اووووووي
لا اوي دي رفيعه
 قصدي اووووووووووووووووووووووووي
:new6::new6:

بس صدقيني انا لسه عند كلامي وايه يعني
اما بنت تتجوز واحد تخنان شوية 
علي الاقل التخن عززز
يعني بياكل كتيرر
يعني الموضوع فيه اكل يارورو اكل
وخدالي بالك طبعا:new6:
يبقا ترفضه ليه وهو كامل الاكلات قصدي كامل المواصفات
:new6::new6:

ماشي ليلتك غابرة:ranting:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> كدا تطلعي اسرارنا برا ميلنا برضو يارورو:t33:
> 
> بس انا مقولتش كدا
> ...


*ايييييييييه بقى هترجعى فى كلامك ولا ايه 
ما كان حلو التخين 
المبدأ واحد يا حبيبتشى طالما موافقة على التخين مش هيهم حجمه بقى 
ههههههههههههههههه 
بس ده مش بعيد يكلك يابت ده انتى بالنسباله هتبقى 
بلحاية يعنى مش بعيد لو اتنفس جامد يشفطك هههههههههه 
ايون واخدة بالى 
خالص انتى هتقوليلى بس انا حذرتك 
ابعدى عن التخان يا باتو 
انا مش مسئولة عن اللى هيجرالك 
وخصوصا لو واكل كرنب بقى:t11:
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايييييييييه بقى هترجعى فى كلامك ولا ايه
> ما كان حلو التخين
> المبدأ واحد يا حبيبتشى طالما موافقة على التخين مش هيهم حجمه بقى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


بجد انتي بت مفضوحه هههههههه
ولا طبعا المبدأ مش واحد خالص
فيه فرق بين مبدأ *ومبـــــــدأ *:new6:

وبعدين اخد واحد شبه الكرنبه وبياكل كرنب تبقا كملت:new6:

بس هقولكم ايه انتي وحبو وايرو
كرهتوني في الشنبه وفي التخان
وفي الكرنب ربنا يسامحكم:smil13:
​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد انتي بت مفضوحه هههههههه
> ولا طبعا المبدأ مش واحد خالص
> فيه فرق بين مبدأ *ومبـــــــدأ *:new6:
> 
> ...


فاضل القررررررررررررررررررع:beee::beee:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد انتي بت مفضوحه هههههههه
> ولا طبعا المبدأ مش واحد خالص
> فيه فرق بين مبدأ *ومبـــــــدأ *:new6:
> 
> ...


*انا ربنا يسامحك جزاتى انى بقولك الحق 
وبحزرك ههههههههه 
ولسة ياما هنكرهك 
مش انتى اللى عايشة فى الاحلام اعملك ايه 
صدقت انا لما قولت عندك 
حول فى المشاعر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> فاضل القررررررررررررررررررع:beee::beee:


*متستعجليش يا جوجو 
لسة يوم القرع مجاش 
لسة التقيل ورا هههههههه 
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (23 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متستعجليش يا جوجو
> لسة يوم القرع مجاش
> لسة التقيل ورا هههههههه
> *​


شكللك فاهم يا نصه هههههههههههههههههههههه:263na:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> شكللك فاهم يا نصه هههههههههههههههههههههه:263na:


*هههههههههههههههههه  
تقريبا ربعه هو اللى فاهم *​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا برشح ده





بدلا من








وبيفكرونا بـــــــــــــ




أما بالنسبه للشنب










































































































































































*المهم*
أنا نفسى أهدى النفوس
*مفيش شد شعر* كده ولا حاجه  				 				 				   






 

 


 




كلها مناقشات سلميه ههههههههههه
-------------
*الله الموفق والمستعان  الجيش والوطن*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*ضحكتنى استاذى 
انا عجبنى اوى ده *




*علشان يبقى عنده عزوه شنبه هههههههههه *
*حضرتك تهدى براحتك خالص 
تقريبا على ما نخلص التوبيك ده 
هنكون خلصنا شعور بعض انا وهى ههههههه *​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> فاضل القررررررررررررررررررع:beee::beee:


انتي متاكده هههههههههههههههههههههه​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا ربنا يسامحك جزاتى انى بقولك الحق
> وبحزرك ههههههههه
> ولسة ياما هنكرهك
> مش انتى اللى عايشة فى الاحلام اعملك ايه
> ...


لا دا مطلعش حول
دا طلع عما ههههههههههه
ماشي ياست رورو​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> شكللك فاهم يا نصه هههههههههههههههههههههه:263na:


والله ماحد نصه غيرك هههههههههه​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> تقريبا ربعه هو اللى فاهم *​


هههههههههههههههههه
بلاش ربعه دا اعملي معروف​


النهيسى قال:


> أنا برشح ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوي كل دي عرسان 
بس دا عجبني اووي وكله مميزات





اولا مش هتعرف تشوف وشه
يعني مش هصطبخ بمناظر عكرة عالصبح
ثانيا اكيد مش بياكل اصله هياكل منين
وكدا هيكون وفر في الاكل
ثالثا بقا ممكن اعمله زعافه وازعف بيه الشقه كلها
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا استاذي النهيسي علي العرسان الفزيعه دول:t33::t33:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي متاكده هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> لا دا مطلعش حول
> دا طلع عما ههههههههههه
> ماشي ياست رورو​
> ...


وممكن تفليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> وممكن تفليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


تصدقي صح هههههههههههههههههه
يابنتي تلاقي مميزات كتيرة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوي كل دي عرسان
> بس دا عجبني اووي وكله مميزات
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة زعافة تصدقى فكرة 
وخصوصا الزعافة اللى من النوع ده انقرضت خلاص *​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة زعافة تصدقى فكرة
> وخصوصا الزعافة اللى من النوع ده انقرضت خلاص *​


عارفه يارورو انى بحبك لله فى لله ومش هعز عليكى فضايح بتول --اساليها كده عن علاقتها الازليه مع البانيو ههههههههههه ولو ما جوبتش انا هقوم بالواجب :fun_lol:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة زعافة تصدقى فكرة
> وخصوصا الزعافة اللى من النوع ده انقرضت خلاص *​


ولا اقولك اساليها ايه علاقتها بالكيس  النايلون هههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> عارفه يارورو انى بحبك لله فى لله ومش هعز عليكى فضايح بتول --اساليها كده عن علاقتها الازليه مع البانيو ههههههههههه ولو ما جوبتش انا هقوم بالواجب :fun_lol:


*حبيبة قلبى يا جوجو وانا كمان بموت فيكى صدقينى وفى خفة دمك 
قولى يا حبيبتى وشردى زى ما انتى عاوزة 
احنا ورانا غيره التشريد 
هى مش هتقول انا عارفه هههههه 
شرديها انتى براحتك وانا هقوم بالواجب معاكى* 



جوجو وحيد قال:


> ولا اقولك اساليها ايه علاقتها بالكيس  النايلون هههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*لا بقى كدا الموضوع كبيرررررررررر 
وانا عاوزة اعرف بالتفصيل الممل 
يعنى تفصيلة تفصيلة هههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة زعافة تصدقى فكرة
> وخصوصا الزعافة اللى من النوع ده انقرضت خلاص *​


هو ايه اصله دا
هو كل عريس يجيلي الاقيكي بصالي فيه ولاايه
ههههههههههههههه​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> عارفه يارورو انى بحبك لله فى لله ومش هعز عليكى فضايح بتول --اساليها كده عن علاقتها الازليه مع البانيو ههههههههههه ولو ما جوبتش انا هقوم بالواجب :fun_lol:





جوجو وحيد قال:


> ولا اقولك اساليها ايه علاقتها بالكيس  النايلون هههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


استغفر الله العظيم  يارب
انا هلاقيها منين ولا منين بس ياربي:smil13:
بقولك ايه ياجوجو
صلي عالنبي في قلبك وارشمي الصليب وروحي نامي:blush2:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبة قلبى يا جوجو وانا كمان بموت فيكى صدقينى وفى خفة دمك
> قولى يا حبيبتى وشردى زى ما انتى عاوزة
> احنا ورانا غيره التشريد
> هى مش هتقول انا عارفه هههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههه نفسى احكى بس خايفه منها  اصلى لو حكيت هتعرفوا وظيفه تانيه للبانيو غير الدش والنضافه :36_1_50:وايه اللى ممكن يحط فى الكيس النايلون


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو ايه اصله دا
> هو كل عريس يجيلي الاقيكي بصالي فيه ولاايه
> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


تدفعى كام وانا اروح انام :t16::t16:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

> هو ايه اصله دا
> هو كل عريس يجيلي الاقيكي بصالي فيه ولاايه
> ههههههههههههههه


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا صدقينى ما بصالك 
وانا هبصله منين ده 
اللى ما عارفاله وش من قفا *​ 


> استغفر الله العظيم  يارب
> انا هلاقيها منين ولا منين بس ياربي:smil13:
> بقولك ايه ياجوجو
> صلي عالنبي في قلبك وارشمي الصليب وروحي نامي:blush2:



*كلنا متفقين عليكى من الاخر كدا هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> هههههههههههههه نفسى احكى بس خايفه منها  اصلى لو حكيت هتعرفوا وظيفه تانيه للبانيو غير الدش والنضافه :36_1_50:وايه اللى ممكن يحط فى الكيس النايلون


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شوقتينى اعرف بس انا خمنت 
احكى احكى متخافيش *


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوقتينى اعرف بس انا خمنت
> احكى احكى متخافيش *


على ضمانتك:smil13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> هههههههههههههه نفسى احكى بس خايفه منها  اصلى لو حكيت هتعرفوا وظيفه تانيه للبانيو غير الدش والنضافه :36_1_50:وايه اللى ممكن يحط فى الكيس النايلون


طيب لو جدعه احكي:ranting::ranting:​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> تدفعى كام وانا اروح انام :t16::t16:


من غير مادفع شلن هتروحي تنامي:ranting::ranting:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب لو جدعه احكي:ranting::ranting:​
> من غير مادفع شلن هتروحي تنامي:ranting::ranting:​


وانتى خايفه احكى ليه -هو البانيو والكيس النايلو بيفكروكى بحاجه :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> على ضمانتك:smil13:



*ايوووووووووووووون اضمنلك انا 
احكى وانا هروح الهيها على الميل 
واقولها عاوزاكى فى موضوع كونفدينشل 
تكونى حكيتى اتفقنا 
هههههههههه اوعى حد بقولها بس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا صدقينى ما بصالك
> وانا هبصله منين ده
> اللى ما عارفاله وش من قفا *​
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ماهو احلي حاجه يابت انه مالوش وش من افا
يعني من الاخر من غير بلابح هههههههههه

مين دول اللي متفقين عليا
انا اتف علي بلد:ranting:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوقتينى اعرف بس انا خمنت
> احكى احكى متخافيش *


شوقنا , ومتخافيش
مش دول اغاني لعمر  و دياب :t33::t33:

رورو اترزي
جوجو بتهزر مفيش كياس وباينو اساسا:ranting:​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> على ضمانتك:smil13:


:spor22::ranting:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوووووووووووووون اضمنلك انا
> احكى وانا هروح الهيها على الميل
> واقولها عاوزاكى فى موضوع كونفدينشل
> تكونى حكيتى اتفقنا
> هههههههههه اوعى حد بقولها بس *​


انتى عارفه يا رورو يا حبيبتى  امى لما  قررت تجيب البت بتول البيت  بعد ما شرفت الدنيا  عملت ايه ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- خايف اكمل :love34:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا اتف علي بلد:ranting:
> *تتفى كدا عيب
> علموكى كدا فى بلدك *​
> شوقنا , ومتخافيش
> ...


*ايه اترزى دى سوفاااااااااج 
انتى خايفة من ايييييييه 
مش انتى فى السليم يبقى سبيها تحكى 
ومتخافيش مش هنشردك غير قدام المنتدى كله بس *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> انتى عارفه يا رورو يا حبيبتى  امى لما  قررت تجيب البت بتول البيت  بعد ما شرفت الدنيا  عملت ايه ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- خايف اكمل :love34:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هو انا بضحك وانا لسة معرفتش ما بالك لما اعرف بقى هههههههه 
اوعى تكون اتولدت فى البانيو 
علشان كدا بتحب البانيو هههههههه *


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انا بضحك وانا لسة معرفتش ما بالك لما اعرف بقى هههههههه
> اوعى تكون اتولدت فى البانيو
> علشان كدا بتحب البانيو هههههههه *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه قربتى تفهمى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه قربتى تفهمى



*النبى لا انتى قايلة 
يرضيكى اموت من الفضول ههههههههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> انتى عارفه يا رورو يا حبيبتى  امى لما  قررت تجيب البت بتول البيت  بعد ما شرفت الدنيا  عملت ايه ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- خايف اكمل :love34:


لا كدا اتسسسس اوفر
يابنتي اسكتي بقا وقومي عشي العيال:ranting:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه اترزى دى سوفاااااااااج
> انتى خايفة من ايييييييه
> مش انتى فى السليم يبقى سبيها تحكى
> ومتخافيش مش هنشردك غير قدام المنتدى كله بس *​


سوفاااااااااج ياسلااااام هههههههههههههه
ياستي في السليم بس لو اتكلمت بقا عالسلم:ranting:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انا بضحك وانا لسة معرفتش ما بالك لما اعرف بقى هههههههه
> اوعى تكون اتولدت فى البانيو
> علشان كدا بتحب البانيو هههههههه *


الله ماطولك ياروح
:ranting:



> *تتفى كدا عيب
> علموكى كدا فى بلدك *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بامانه مش قصدي خالص
دي غلطة كيبوردية 
معرفش كتبتها ازاي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النبى لا انتى قايلة
> يرضيكى اموت من الفضول ههههههههههههه *


بعد الشر عنك ميرضنيش -- بصى يا ستى اصل البت بتول لما جات الدنيا جات على غفله من الزمن والظاهر ان امى ما كنتش عامله حسابها -ههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه فى  شنطه او لفه تجيب فيها بتول هى وجايه من المستشفى  هههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه  والله هموت من الضحك ومش قادره اكمل :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

> لا كدا اتسسسس اوفر
> يابنتي اسكتي بقا وقومي عشي العيال:ranting:


*متسكوتيش يا جوجو انا بقولك قولى وعلى ضمانتى ههههههه 
*



> سوفاااااااااج ياسلااااام هههههههههههههه
> ياستي في السليم بس لو اتكلمت بقا عالسلم:ranting:


*
هههههههههههههههههه 
ايه مش عاجباكى سوفاج 
طب اخليها المنيا :beee:*
​ 


> الله ماطولك ياروح
> :ranting:


*اعصابك يا روحى :smil13:*



> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بامانه مش قصدي خالص
> دي غلطة كيبوردية
> معرفش كتبتها ازاي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*علشان متقوليش انا اللى بوقع الحروف ها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> بعد الشر عنك ميرضنيش -- بصى يا ستى اصل البت بتول لما جات الدنيا جات على غفله من الزمن والظاهر ان امى ما كنتش عامله حسابها -ههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه فى  شنطه او لفه تجيب فيها بتول هى وجايه من المستشفى  هههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه  والله هموت من الضحك ومش قادره اكمل :smil12:


وحياة ربنا لو مسكتي هتصل بيكي متأخر كدا
ومش عارفه انا ممكن اقولك ايه:ranting:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> بعد الشر عنك ميرضنيش -- بصى يا ستى اصل البت بتول لما جات الدنيا جات على غفله من الزمن والظاهر ان امى ما كنتش عامله حسابها -ههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه فى  شنطه او لفه تجيب فيها بتول هى وجايه من المستشفى  هههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه  والله هموت من الضحك ومش قادره اكمل :smil12:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
النبى انا الى هموت من الشلل هههههههه 
قولى بقى كملى واوعى تقوليلى حطتوها فى كيس بلاستيك ههههههه 
احياه النبى لتكملى *


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وحياة ربنا لو مسكتي هتصل بيكي متأخر كدا
> ومش عارفه انا ممكن اقولك ايه:ranting:​


:smil12::smil12::smil12: ما قولنا تدفعى كام -------- ها اكمل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متسكوتيش يا جوجو انا بقولك قولى وعلى ضمانتى ههههههه
> *
> يارورو دا بدل ماتعقليها
> وتقوليلها دي اختك وعيب اللي بتقوليه دا:smil13:
> ...


خلاص انا وقعت حرف
وانتي وقعتي حرف كدا خالصين:t33:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> النبى انا الى هموت من الشلل هههههههه
> قولى بقى كملى واوعى تقوليلى حطتوها فى كيس بلاستيك ههههههه
> احياه النبى لتكملى *


هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه يا قاروبه عرفتى منين انتى كنتى مع ماما واديتيها الكيس


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وحياة ربنا لو مسكتي هتصل بيكي متأخر كدا
> ومش عارفه انا ممكن اقولك ايه:ranting:​


*باتو يا حبى طب تعالى انتى كمليلى على الميل 
وماتخافيش مش هشردك هههههههههه 
بس ازاى سيباها كدا يا باتو تشردك قدام المنتدى وساكتة 
انا جاية اهدى النفوش بس 
وطوبه على طوبه خلى العركة منصوبة :t33:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> النبى انا الى هموت من الشلل هههههههه
> قولى بقى كملى واوعى تقوليلى حطتوها فى كيس بلاستيك ههههههه
> احياه النبى لتكملى *


أن أن أن أن أأأأأأأأأأأأأأن تشششششششششششش:smil13:​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12: ما قولنا تدفعى كام -------- ها اكمل


تقريبا رورو كدا كملت:love34::2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه يا قاروبه عرفتى منين انتى كنتى مع ماما واديتيها الكيس


*
مامتك اللى حكتلى ههههه 
مش بقولك خمنت هههههههههههههه 
طب كدا عرفنا حبها للبانيو والكياس البلاستيك 
بالنسبه للشنبه بقى ههههههههه 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *باتو يا حبى طب تعالى انتى كمليلى على الميل
> وماتخافيش مش هشردك هههههههههه
> بس ازاى سيباها كدا يا باتو تشردك قدام المنتدى وساكتة
> انا جاية اهدى النفوش بس
> وطوبه على طوبه خلى العركة منصوبة:t33: *


نفووووش ايه بس يارورو السعادي*:t33:

يابنتي مفيش حاجه كل الحكاية اني ماما لما راحت تولدني
نسيت تاخد معاها اللفف 
ولكي ان تتخيلي الباقي بقا:smil13:
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> أن أن أن أن أأأأأأأأأأأأأأن تشششششششششششش:smil13:​
> تقريبا رورو كدا كملت:love34::2:​


هو انتى كنت حكيالها  ولا ايه :beee:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> هو انتى كنت حكيالها  ولا ايه :beee:


الموضوع مش محتاج زكاء
واحده راحت تولد ونسيت لفف البيبي
ومعهاش غير كيس
ياتري هتعمل بيه ايه يعني:smil13:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

> نفووووش ايه بس يارورو السعادي*:t33:
> *


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ماهو انا يا انسى حرف يا ازود نقط اختاروا حاجة من الاتنين هههههه **




			يابنتي مفيش حاجه كل الحكاية اني ماما لما راحت تولدني
نسيت تاخد معاها اللفف 
ولكي ان تتخيلي الباقي بقا:smil13:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تخيلت يا روحى تخيلت هههههههه*​



> هو انتى كنت حكيالها  ولا ايه :beee:


*لا يا جوجو بامانة ما حكتلى حاجة 
بس انتى وبتحكى قعدت اتخيل الموقف ههههههه *


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الموضوع مش محتاج زكاء
> واحده راحت تولد ونسيت لفف البيبي
> ومعهاش غير كيس
> ياتري هتعمل بيه ايه يعني:smil13:​


طب احكى عن علاقتك مع القطط :blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ماهو انا يا انسى حرف يا ازود نقط اختاروا حاجة من الاتنين هههههه **
> 
> 
> ...


تيجى احكيليك يا بت يا رورو عن بتول والقطط هههههههههههههههه ولا خليها الحلقه الجايه:scenic:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> تيجى احكيليك يا بت يا رورو عن بتول والقطط هههههههههههههههه ولا خليها الحلقه الجايه:scenic:


*لا يا جوجو متنسيش انى دى صحبتى 
كفاية كدا تشريد ههههههه 
هبقى اخد ميلك وقوليلى كل حاجة هههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ماهو انا يا انسى حرف يا ازود نقط اختاروا حاجة من الاتنين هههههه **
> 
> لا زودي حرف اسهل هههههههه
> ...


ايوة ايه اللي تخيلتيه بقا:smil13:​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> تيجى احكيليك يا بت يا رورو عن بتول والقطط هههههههههههههههه ولا خليها الحلقه الجايه:scenic:


لا خليها في حلقه بكرا
ياخفه:ranting:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة ايه اللي تخيلتيه بقا:smil13:​
> لا خليها في حلقه بكرا
> ياخفه:ranting:​


تدفعى كام:new4::new4:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> تدفعى كام:new4::new4:


:36_19_5::36_19_5:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :36_19_5::36_19_5:


صعبتى عليا ---------------- يا قطه هههههههههههههههههههه:blush2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> صعبتى عليا ---------------- يا قطه هههههههههههههههههههه:blush2:


قطه اما تبقا تقرمك:ranting:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قطه اما تبقا تقرمك:ranting:​


ربنا يسامحك:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## max mike (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يابت انتى وهى اتهدوا شوية وكفاية تسييح لبعض
ده شوية شوية وهتردحوا لبعضيكم كمان
وبعدين الشكنول مش هيشيل ده كله هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *يابت انتى وهى اتهدوا شوية وكفاية تسييح لبعض
> ده شوية شوية وهتردحوا لبعضيكم كمان
> وبعدين الشكنول مش هيشيل ده كله هههههههههههههه​*


*انا عماله اقولها كفاية يا باتو تسييح 
وهى تقولى لا ابدا لازم اسيحلك واشردك لحد ما الكشنول كله يخلص 
شوفت بقى قولها حاجة تعمل كدا فى صاحبتها حبيبتها 
متقلقش ده احنا هنقطع شعور بعض بس لسة قدام شوية هههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *يابت انتى وهى اتهدوا شوية وكفاية تسييح لبعض
> ده شوية شوية وهتردحوا لبعضيكم كمان
> وبعدين الشكنول مش هيشيل ده كله هههههههههههههه​*


لالا انت متعرفش الكشنول دا كام صفحه اصلا

شكلك معندكش خلفيه
هات ب3 جنيه ماتزوقيني ياماما وانت تعرف:smile02​


----------



## max mike (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالا انت متعرفش الكشنول دا كام صفحه اصلا
> 
> شكلك معندكش خلفيه
> هات ب3 جنيه ماتزوقيني ياماما وانت تعرف:smile02​



*ايوه عارفه البتاع ده
اللى هو انترناشونال صفحة فى جرنال​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ايوه عارفه البتاع ده
> اللى هو انترناشونال صفحة فى جرنال​*


ايوة اللي هو انترفاشونال دا
بس هات ماتزوقيني ياماما 
و اوعي تجيب قوام ياماما
عشان دا الملحق بتاعه :smile02​


----------



## max mike (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا عماله اقولها كفاية يا باتو تسييح
> وهى تقولى لا ابدا لازم اسيحلك واشردك لحد ما الكشنول كله يخلص
> شوفت بقى قولها حاجة تعمل كدا فى صاحبتها حبيبتها
> متقلقش ده احنا هنقطع شعور بعض بس لسة قدام شوية هههههه *​



*عموما براحتكم 
كتر خير الكشنول معاكم​*


----------



## max mike (24 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة اللي هو انترفاشونال دا
> بس هات ماتزوقيني ياماما
> و اوعي تجيب قوام ياماما
> عشان دا الملحق بتاعه :smile02​



*فاشونال
ادى اخرة التعليم المجانى
فاشونال وكشنول ومبشارا

اه الملحق ده اللى زى دموع الندم واخبار الرياضة واخبار الحوادث وكده عارفه بردو​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *عموما براحتكم
> كتر خير الكشنول معاكم​*


*لا هو انت فاكر انه كشنول واحد ههههههه 
دى كشانيل 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *فاشونال
> ادى اخرة التعليم المجانى
> فاشونال وكشنول ومبشارا
> 
> اه الملحق ده اللى زى دموع الندم واخبار الرياضة واخبار الحوادث وكده عارفه بردو​*


ايه فهمك انت في اللغه اصلا
انا دارسة لغات عايمة قصدي عامة:smile02

لا وانت الصادق الملحق دا
 جوز الكحكة اللي كانت بتبقا في الشهادة:smile02​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هقولكم بقا تسيحه عن رورو لسه ظااااازة

رورو ياجماعه قاعده دلوقتي حالا الساعه 5 الا تلت الصبح
وبتعمل حاجات غريبه
راحت تعمل كوباية شاي بالنعناع






وتسقي فيها لب







اه وحياة ربنا مش بهزر

معرفش ازاي شاي بالنعناع ولب مع بعض

ايه اللي جاب القلعه جنب البحر ياناس
ههههههههههههه

وقالتلي اوعي تسيحيلي في المنتدي
وانا قولتلها عيب عليكي اسيحلك ايه بس
واهوو مسيحتش ولا حاجه هع هعهعهععع​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههه
تسقي اللب في الشاي 
دة برضة كلام 
اما بالنسبة للقلعة جنب البحر 
دي موجودة في طابا 
القلعة في البحر نفسة مش جنب البحر 




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههه
> تسقي اللب في الشاي
> دة برضة كلام
> اما بالنسبة للقلعة جنب البحر
> ...


قولها يارمسيس دي بجد بتعمل حاجات غريبه
انا اعرف الناس تسقي بسكويت في الشاي
كيك مثلا
كوراسون جاتون
مش لبببببببب:smile02

بجد طب كويس ان القلعه بقت جنب البحر:smil6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هقولكم بقا تسيحه عن رورو لسه ظااااازة
> 
> رورو ياجماعه قاعده دلوقتي حالا الساعه 5 الا تلت الصبح
> وبتعمل حاجات غريبه
> ...


*يعنى هو انا كدا حالتى خطيشرة مفيش امل انى اعيش يا دكتورة هههههه
بتسيحيلى يا باااااتو طووووووووويب 
طب بالذمة يا ناس ماله اللب وجنبه الشاى 
شكل كل مشكلتك فى النعناع ههههههههه 

هو ده الاتفاق ماشى يا بااااااااتو انتى اللى بداتى 
وشغالة تتحايل عليا دلوقتى على الميل تقولى اوعى تقوللهم *
*اقولهم بقى انتى بتاكلى ايه الساعة 5 الفجر 
ونشوف مين فينا اللى بيعمل حاجات غريبة ههههههه 
متخافيش مش هقولهم انك ........
ولا بلالالالالالاش صعبتى عليا 
خلينى انا الاكبر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قولها يارمسيس دي بجد بتعمل حاجات غريبه
> انا اعرف الناس تسقي بسكويت في الشاي
> كيك مثلا
> كوراسون جاتون
> ...


*مااااااااا بلاش 
 اقووووووووول يعنى 
اتهدى بدل ما اسيحلك واشهدهم عليكى 
وهسيب الحكم ليهم مين اللى بيعمل حاجات غريبة 
هااااااااا اقووووول :act31:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اهوة انا باقول ليها 
وقلت ليكيي انتي كمان القلعة في البحر 
انا شفتها بعيني بجد
بتاعة صلاح الدين 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى هو انا كدا حالتى خطيشرة مفيش امل انى اعيش يا دكتورة هههههه
> بتسيحيلى يا باااااتو طووووووووويب
> طب بالذمة يا ناس ماله اللب وجنبه الشاى
> شكل كل مشكلتك فى النعناع ههههههههه
> ...





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مااااااااا بلاش
> اقووووووووول يعنى
> اتهدى بدل ما اسيحلك واشهدهم عليكى
> وهسيب الحكم ليهم مين اللى بيعمل حاجات غريبة
> هااااااااا اقووووول :act31:*​


ايوة يارورو انتي بتعملي حاجات غريبه فعلا
انا عادي ممكن اكل شاي وجنبه فيشار
انما لبببببب ؟؟ لببببببب يامؤمنة طيب هااااااو:smile02

عاتشي قوليلهم كنت باكل ايه
كنت باكل برتقاناية اسد بيها جوعي
لاني مش لاقيه حاجه صيامي تاكل
فيها ايه دي ها ها ها:act31:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اهوة انا باقول ليها
> وقلت ليكيي انتي كمان القلعة في البحر
> انا شفتها بعيني بجد
> بتاعة صلاح الدين
> ​


صلاح الدين الاينوبي:smile02​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههه
هو بغباوتة 
وبابا غنوجة وسلاطاتة 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة يارورو انتي بتعملي حاجات غريبه فعلا
> انا عادي ممكن اكل شاي وجنبه فيشار
> انما لبببببب ؟؟ لببببببب يامؤمنة طيب هااااااو:smile02
> 
> ...


*انتى اللى جبتيه لنفسك بقى *

*علشان انا ساكته وصابرة *
*على الريحة اللى واصلة من عندك لحد عندى فى الميل وانتى برضوا مفيش فايدة فيكى *​*بصوا بقى هى فعلا كلت برتقاناية الاول 
وطبعا محوقتش معاها قامت عاملة شندوشت رنجة 





وراحت جايبة فحل بصل اخضر 
*







*







وقعدت ضربتهم 
انا مكنتش ناوية اشردها بس هى مش راضية تسكت 
انا قولت اسبلكم انتوا الحكم هههههههههه 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى اللى جبتيه لنفسك بقى *
> 
> *علشان انا ساكته وصابرة *
> *على الريحة اللى واصلة من عندك لحد عندى فى الميل وانتى برضوا مفيش فايدة فيكى *​*بصوا بقى هى فعلا كلت برتقاناية الاول
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخربيتشك بجد
اخص عليكي دي الامانة الي امنتهالك عالميل يارورو:act31:

طيب وحياة ربنا مفيش حاجه صيامي تتاكل في البيت غير الرنجه
اكلها ولا انام من غير عشاا يعني ؟
طبعا انتي عارفه الرنجه بتحب البصل
والبصل بيعشقها
يرضيكي احرم اتنين  حبيبة من بعض
اكيد ميرضيكيش:smile02



اصبري عليا يابكيزة
لا انا اللي بكيزة صح وانتي زغلول:act31:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

:t11::t11::t11:

*اهو انا عاملة كدا دلوقتى 
من كتر الضحك عليكى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> 
> *اهو انا عاملة كدا دلوقتى
> من كتر الضحك عليكى *​


معلش بكرا انا اعمل عليكي كدا برضو:t11:

:act31::act31:
​


----------



## max mike (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههه شاى وجنبه لب
و رنجة وفحل بصل الساعة 5 الفجر 
لالالالالالا ده كد المواضيع اتطورت ع الآخر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههه شاى وجنبه لب
> و رنجة وفحل بصل الساعة 5 الفجر
> لالالالالالا ده كد المواضيع اتطورت ع الآخر​*


مش عارفه يامايك ياخي
رورو دي بيطلع منها حاجات
غريبه مريبه عجيبه رهيبه:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههه شاى وجنبه لب
> و رنجة وفحل بصل الساعة 5 الفجر
> لالالالالالا ده كد المواضيع اتطورت ع الآخر​*


*هههههههههههههههههه 
عالم غريبة صح 
مش بقولك ولسة اللى جاى اتقل 
معع رورو وبتول مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك 
*​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه يامايك ياخي
> رورو دي بيطلع منها حاجات
> غريبه مريبه عجيبه رهيبه:smile01​


*ده اللى هو انا :act23:
امال اللى انتى بتعمليه يبقى ايه يابت *​


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه يامايك ياخي
> رورو دي بيطلع منها حاجات
> غريبه مريبه عجيبه رهيبه:smile01​





*ده على اساس انك انتى مبتعمليش حاجة خاااااااااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*سالخير عليكم يا جماعة 
بقالى كتير مجتش الموضوع ده وشردت بتول  
بصوا بقى بصيتوا طووووويب
كالعادة واحنا بنرغى على الميل يوميا لحد الصبح 
واوقات كتير بنبقى مهيسين انا وهى وجيالنا كريزة ضحك لوحدنا كدا 
المهم مطولش عليكم 
البت باتو بقى دايما مهيسة 
دايما تبعتلى الكلام على هيئة شفرات 
تلغى حرف وتوقع حرف 
الكلمة معناها كله بيتغير والمفروض عليا بقى 
انى افك الشفرات 
واليكم امثلة من الكلمات 
علشان بس تعرفوا المعاناه اللى بعانيها يوميا منها
هحال : هحاول وخمنى يا رورو الحرف الناقص 
مش هتأخر : مش تأخر**




 
ثوانى : ثاوناى **



 
عايزة : عاية **




امبارح : اكبارح **




اتنين : اتين  **



*
*الموضوع : المضوع *




*هشجعك : هشعك **




دى من بعض الكلمات لسة الكشنول مليان 
وعلى فكرة الكلمات دى انا جبتها من المحادثة 
علشان محدش يقول بتبلى عليها هههههههه 
الله يكون فى عونى 
حاسة انى بكلم طفلة لسة بتتعلم الكلام 
وحد يخبيبتى بقى 
*
*





*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

كونك تفكي شفرات بالشكل دة ,, دة في حد ذاته مجهود رائع منك يا رورو,, الله يصبرك :mus13:
يا بتوال الرجل أبو شانبة ونفش  التفصل اللي طلبتها موجادة فيه بس بيسألني عن شاهادتك الدراسية -حاااقه الصراحة - ,, فأقله ايه ؟؟؟ :lightbulb: :t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> كونك تفكي شفرات بالشكل دة ,, دة في حد ذاته مجهود رائع منك يا رورو,, الله يصبرك :mus13:
> يا بتوال الرجل أبو شانبة ونفش  التفصل اللي طلبتها موجادة فيه بس بيسألني عن شاهادتك الدراسية -حاااقه الصراحة - ,, فأقله ايه ؟؟؟ :lightbulb: :t33:​


*ههههههههههههههههه مش كدا والنبى يا سامح 
علشان تعرفوا انى بعانى منها يوماتى 
هههههههههههههه 
لا يا سامح انت كدا طلعتها معهاش ابتدائية 
لا يابنى هى الحروف بتقع منها 
بس الحالة مستعصية وبندورلها على دكتور حروف 30:
*​


----------



## max mike (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه دى كلامها ضايع خااااااااااالص مع ان خطها حلو هى وبتكتب ف المنتدى هنا هههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه دى كلامها ضايع خااااااااااالص مع ان خطها حلو هى وبتكتب ف المنتدى هنا هههههههههههه​*



*هههههههههههههههههه هى بس علشان مهيسة وسريعة 
وتلاقيها بتعمل خمناشر حاجة فى نفس ذات الوقت 
فالحروف بتقع منها 
وبعدين يا مايك استهدى بالله كدا هى هتشوف كلامك ده 
وهتقتلنى انا ههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير عليكم يا جماعة
> بقالى كتير مجتش الموضوع ده وشردت بتول
> بصوا بقى بصيتوا طووووويب
> كالعادة واحنا بنرغى على الميل يوميا لحد الصبح
> ...


دا انا برضو اللي بوقع الحروف :t9::t9:

اومال انتي بتوقعي ايه بقا 
بامانة انا لو روحت دلوقتيوجبت المحادثة بتاعتك
هلاقي بلاوي مش توقيع حروف بس 
لالالالا توقيع وصور رمزية كمان:t30:
بجد انا انا ممكن اروح اجيب المحادثة دلوقتي
وانزلها بدون مونتاج بحزفيرها بسلتطها ببابا غنوجها 
وانتي عارفاني مجنونة واعملها وحياة ربنا:w00t::w00t:

ماشي يارورو حسابك معايا عصير:closedeye​


+Sameh+ قال:


> كونك تفكي شفرات بالشكل دة ,, دة في حد ذاته مجهود رائع منك يا رورو,, الله يصبرك :mus13:
> يا بتوال الرجل أبو شانبة ونفش  التفصل اللي طلبتها موجادة فيه بس بيسألني عن شاهادتك الدراسية -حاااقه الصراحة - ,, فأقله ايه ؟؟؟ :lightbulb: :t33:​


قولها ياسامح
مش الحق عليا اني بديلها درس عالميل ببلاش:99:
لقيت ابو شنبه بكد:w00t:

قوله ان انا  خريجة ميل قسم توقيع حروف
هههههههههههه​


max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه دى كلامها ضايع خااااااااااالص مع ان خطها حلو هى وبتكتب ف المنتدى هنا هههههههههههه​*


لا يامايك ماتصدقش
دا مالقوش في الورد عيب قالوله بتوقع الحروف:t9:

واديك شايف اهو خطي حلو ازاي ومنسق ومنظم:heat:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير عليكم يا جماعة
> بقالى كتير مجتش الموضوع ده وشردت بتول
> بصوا بقى بصيتوا طووووويب
> كالعادة واحنا بنرغى على الميل يوميا لحد الصبح
> ...



يافضحتك يابتول على الفضائيات ياخالتشى
بسك على البت رورو واديها علقة محترمة 
انا عاوزة دم
عاوزة الضرب بغباوة :smile02:smile02
( اموت فى التوليع بين الناس )
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يافضحتك يابتول على الفضائيات ياخالتشى
> بسك على البت رورو واديها علقة محترمة
> انا عاوزة دم
> عاوزة الضرب بغباوة :smile02:smile02
> ...


يابنتي اصبري عليا الصبر طيييييييييييب

بس حضري العوامة البطة بتاعتك بقا
عشان الدم هيبقا لفوق الركب:new6:​


----------



## max mike (29 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يامايك ماتصدقش
> دا مالقوش في الورد عيب قالوله بتوقع الحروف:t9:
> 
> واديك شايف اهو خطي حلو ازاي ومنسق ومنظم:heat:​



*هههههههههههه وانا المفروض انى افهم من كلمة ورد دى ان هو برنامج word طبعا
طيب كويس انى فهمتها مطلعش ورد ولا ياسمين ولا فل حتى هههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دا انا برضو اللي بوقع الحروف :t9::t9:
> 
> اومال انتي بتوقعي ايه بقا
> بامانة انا لو روحت دلوقتيوجبت المحادثة بتاعتك
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا بلاش المحادثة يا باتو اهون عليكى 
انتى ممكن تجيبى السلطات وبابا غنوج من غير المحادثة 
اصلى جعانة الصراحة *leasantr​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يافضحتك يابتول على الفضائيات ياخالتشى
> بسك على البت رورو واديها علقة محترمة
> انا عاوزة دم
> عاوزة الضرب بغباوة :smile02:smile02
> ...


*اجرى يابت يا لارا من هنا 
ماهى والعة لوحدها يا اختشى 
مش محتاجة هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بلاش المحادثة يا باتو اهون عليكى
> انتى ممكن تجيبى السلطات وبابا غنوج من غير المحادثة
> اصلى جعانة الصراحة *leasantr​


انتي علي طول جعانة كدا يابت:smil16:

حظك بس ان الميل  مش متسطب ومش عارفه اجيب المحادثه
بس اصتبري عليا :wub:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي علي طول جعانة كدا يابت:smil16:
> 
> حظك بس ان الميل  مش متسطب ومش عارفه اجيب المحادثه
> بس اصتبري عليا :wub:
> ​



*ههههههههههههههه ما انتى اللى جوعتينى 

طب انا كنت داخلة من الفون ليا حق اوقع حروف
واغير الكلمة كلها كمان 
لكن انتى ايه حجتك ها *:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ما انتى اللى جوعتينى
> 
> طب انا كنت داخلة من الفون ليا حق اوقع حروف
> واغير الكلمة كلها كمان
> لكن انتى ايه حجتك ها *:a63::a63::a63:​


كيبوردي بعافيه شوية بعيد عن كيبوردك ياختي:hlp:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

وبعد طول انتظار
جبتلكم اخر تسييحه لرورو
ولسه طازة بلفتها:new6:

بنتكلم عالميل انا وهي دلوقتي حالا
وبتقولي انا صاحيه بدري النهارده 
ومش قادره عيني عماله تقفل لوحدها

راحت قايلالي
انا بفكر اجيب خيط
واربط رمشي اللي فوق في شعري
ورمشي اللي تحت في مراخيري
عشات تبطل تقفل تاني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا انا سمعت الجمله دي
كنت قاعده عالكنبة وقعت عالارض من كتر الضحك:new6:
وكالعاده تخيلت شكلها وهي رابطة رموشها ههههههه
وطلع تخيلي بالمنظر دا






:new6::new6::new6::new6:

لا والمشكلة انها كانت حاطه كحل اخضر
وعنيها عماله تدمع
فالكحل ساح
وبقت عنيها شبه الملعب:fun_lol::fun_lol:

كل تسييحه وانتي طيبة يارورو:smil15:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



وبعد طول انتظار
جبتلكم اخر تسييحه لرورو
ولسه طازة بلفتها:new6:

بنتكلم عالميل انا وهي دلوقتي حالا
وبتقولي انا صاحيه بدري النهارده 
ومش قادره عيني عماله تقفل لوحدها

راحت قايلالي
انا بفكر اجيب خيط
واربط رمشي اللي فوق في شعري
ورمشي اللي تحت في مراخيري
عشات تبطل تقفل تاني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا انا سمعت الجمله دي
كنت قاعده عالكنبة وقعت عالارض من كتر الضحك:new6:
وكالعاده تخيلت شكلها وهي رابطة رموشها ههههههه
وطلع تخيلي بالمنظر دا






:new6::new6::new6::new6:

لا والمشكلة انها كانت حاطه كحل اخضر
وعنيها عماله تدمع
فالكحل ساح
وبقت عنيها شبه الملعب:fun_lol::fun_lol:

كل تسييحه وانتي طيبة يارورو:smil15:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قادرة يخربيتشك يابت هموت من كتر الضوحك 
تصدقى انى غلطانة علشان كل ده بسببك 
مش عاوزة اسيبك وانام 
جزاتى يجرالى ده كله ههههههه 
ماشى يا باتو الجيات اكتر من الريحات 
بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة 
لو هيبقى شكلى كدا بعد ما اشعلق رموشى 
يفضل انى انام  احسسسسسسن 
وانتى طيبة يا اوختشى 
ومتقلقيش دورك جاى 
ملحوظة : البت باتو خدتنى على خوانه 
قالتلى استنى هقوم اعمل حاجة وراجعة 
اتاريها بتشردنى وانا نايمة فى البلوظة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش قادرة يخربيتشك يابت هموت من كتر الضوحك
> تصدقى انى غلطانة علشان كل ده بسببك
> مش عاوزة اسيبك وانام
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
لا يابت شكلك حلو خالص وانتي مشعلقه رموشك
والنبي قمر:new6:

انا خدتك علي خوانة انا:thnk0001:
مش انا قولتلك استني هروح اعمل حاجه قبل مانسي
وجيت عملت اهو:new6:

بس والنبي حلوة ياناس وانتي نايمة في البلوظة





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لا يابت شكلك حلو خالص وانتي مشعلقه رموشك
> والنبي قمر:new6:
> 
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*
سالخير ياللى هونيك 
وحشنى الموضوع تقريبا اتصينا عين بنت حلال 
بقالنا كتير مش عارفين نتلم على بعض بالليل 
وحشتنى اليوميات 
قعدت افكر بقى وادقق فى يوميات زمان 
لحد ما لقيت يومية انما ايه هههههه
طبعا انتوا عارفين ما اكثر يوميات بتول مع العرسان   
ليلة من ضمن الليالى  واحنا على الميل بندردش 
وباتو الوقت ده كان جايلها عريس بس ايه مش اى عريس هههههههههه
المهم شافتوا وياريتها ما شافتوا كالعادة طلعت القطط الفاطسة فيه 
بس الصراحة هو كانت القطط كلها ميتة عنده 
وخير اللهم اجعله خير 
بعد المقابلة ومنتظرة بقى تقولى شكله ايه وتوصفلى 
ابص الاقيها بتقلى ياختى ده اقرع وبكرش وبنص لسان 
قولتلها حلو يابت هيوفر شامبو
وممكن تذاكرى للعيال على دماغه هههههه  
والكرش ممكن يحط عليه الشاى 
ولسانه بقى علشان لما يشتمك ماتفهميش حاجة ههههههههه 
وخدنا الليلة دى تريقة على قرع العسل 
لما الرجل طلعت روحه 
طبعا باتو ما اكثر يومياتها ليلاتى لينا قعدة على العرسان اللى بيجولها 
بس ياعينى الرجل اتزحلق من اول مقابلة 
ملحقش تقريبا البت بتول كترت الصابون 
كانت معكم رورو من قلب الحدث 
وال لقاء فى يوم اخر من يومياتنا  
تعيشى واسيحلك يا بيبى 

*​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه كل ده مش مشكلة يا ياباتو
اهم حاجة فى شنب ولا لا
لو فيه شنب طبعا المفروض تقبليه وانتى مغمضة
مش هى دى امنية حياتك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه كل ده مش مشكلة يا ياباتو
> اهم حاجة فى شنب ولا لا
> لو فيه شنب طبعا المفروض تقبليه وانتى مغمضة
> مش هى دى امنية حياتك​*


*ههههههههههههه قولتلها يا مايكل قولتلها 
لو فى شنب خديه وانتى مغمضة 
واهو شنبه يغطى على بقيت الحاجات دى 
وقال على راى المثل 
الرجل مش بقرعته الرجل برعايته لبيته واسرته هههههههه *​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصدقوا من كام يوم كده اكلت بره قبل ما ارجع من الشغل ورجعت البيت متعشيتش زى كل يوم وقعدت بقى سهرت ع الكمبيوتر وبعد شوية فجأة جعت وكانت الساعة 3 الفجر رحت ادور فى التلاجة ادور فى التلاجة ملقتش غير سمك رحت مشمر كمى وقعدت اكلت 
هوب ساعتها رحت افتكرت الموضوع ده بسرعة وبتول ومواقفها مع الاكل والاكلات الغريبة اللى بتاكلها فى الفجر
الظاهر كده انى اتعديت منيها هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه قولتلها يا مايكل قولتلها
> لو فى شنب خديه وانتى مغمضة
> واهو شنبه يغطى على بقيت الحاجات دى
> وقال على راى المثل
> الرجل مش بقرعته الرجل برعايته لبيته واسرته هههههههه *​



*هههههههههههههههه على رايك يا اوختشى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *تصدقوا من كام يوم كده اكلت بره قبل ما ارجع من الشغل ورجعت البيت متعشيتش زى كل يوم وقعدت بقى سهرت ع الكمبيوتر وبعد شوية فجأة جعت وكانت الساعة 3 الفجر رحت ادور فى التلاجة ادور فى التلاجة ملقتش غير سمك رحت مشمر كمى وقعدت اكلت
> هوب ساعتها رحت افتكرت الموضوع ده بسرعة وبتول ومواقفها مع الاكل والاكلات الغريبة اللى بتاكلها فى الفجر
> الظاهر كده انى اتعديت منيها هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بركاتك يا بتول 
انا بفكر الغى التوبيك ده 
علشان الناس متتعديش 
من الحاجات الغريبة اللى بتول بتعملها *​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بركاتك يا بتول
> انا بفكر الغى التوبيك ده
> علشان الناس متتعديش
> من الحاجات الغريبة اللى بتول بتعملها *​



*ههههههههههههههههه عندك حق
انا عمرى ما اكنت اتخيل انى اعمل كده .. فى حد عاقل ياكل سمك والساعة 3 الفجر كمان
ده بتول دى سرها باتع
ايه يابتول انتى مرض .. عدوة .. انتى هتفرضى ثقافتك علينا .​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه عندك حق
> انا عمرى ما اكنت اتخيل انى اعمل كده .. فى حد عاقل ياكل سمك والساعة 3 الفجر كمان
> ده بتول دى سرها باتع
> ايه يابتول انتى مرض .. عدوة .. انتى هتفرضى ثقافتك علينا .​*


*هههههههههههههههههه 
ابقى خلى بالك بقى للتتعدى فى شندوشتات 
الموز بالمربى ده اختراع جديد طازة 
من اختراعات بتول 
ولا الحلاوة بالعسل ومعاهم شاى واااااااااو 
متسألنيش ازاى ههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحة انا جوعان ومفيش اكل لسة هطلع من تحت البطانية واروح للتلاجة واسخن واكل كمان 
دي مشكلة في حد زاتها 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> سالخير ياللى هونيك
> وحشنى الموضوع تقريبا اتصينا عين بنت حلال
> بقالنا كتير مش عارفين نتلم على بعض بالليل
> ...


كدا تتريقي علي عريثي:smile01
انا نفسي اعرف العريث دا بقرعته دي عامل ايه في البرد دا:smile01

ماااااااااااااااااااشي يارورو ماشي ليكي يوم ​


max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه كل ده مش مشكلة يا ياباتو
> اهم حاجة فى شنب ولا لا
> لو فيه شنب طبعا المفروض تقبليه وانتى مغمضة
> مش هى دى امنية حياتك​*


بتقولك اقرع اقرع يبقا فيه شنب ازي​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه قولتلها يا مايكل قولتلها
> لو فى شنب خديه وانتى مغمضة
> واهو شنبه يغطى على بقيت الحاجات دى
> وقال على راى المثل
> الرجل مش بقرعته الرجل برعايته لبيته واسرته هههههههه *​


ايوة ياعم احمد باهر لا كان اسمه ماهر باين:smile01​


max mike قال:


> *تصدقوا من كام يوم كده اكلت بره قبل ما ارجع من الشغل ورجعت البيت متعشيتش زى كل يوم وقعدت بقى سهرت ع الكمبيوتر وبعد شوية فجأة جعت وكانت الساعة 3 الفجر رحت ادور فى التلاجة ادور فى التلاجة ملقتش غير سمك رحت مشمر كمى وقعدت اكلت
> هوب ساعتها رحت افتكرت الموضوع ده بسرعة وبتول ومواقفها مع الاكل والاكلات الغريبة اللى بتاكلها فى الفجر
> الظاهر كده انى اتعديت منيها هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


اشطه اهي دي الاكلات والاوقات ولا بلاش:smile01​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بركاتك يا بتول
> انا بفكر الغى التوبيك ده
> علشان الناس متتعديش
> من الحاجات الغريبة اللى بتول بتعملها *​


ولسسسسسسسسسه
اومال لو عرفتي انا فطرت ايه هتعملي ايه:smile01​


max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه عندك حق
> انا عمرى ما اكنت اتخيل انى اعمل كده .. فى حد عاقل ياكل سمك والساعة 3 الفجر كمان
> ده بتول دى سرها باتع
> ايه يابتول انتى مرض .. عدوة .. انتى هتفرضى ثقافتك علينا .​*


عشان تعرفوا بس افكاري الولابيه :smile01
طيب بالذمة قولي حسيت بأيه بعد الاكله الفظيعه 
اللي في الوقت الفظيع دا
اكيد اتقلبت نمت محستش بحاجه
عارفه عارفه:smile01:smile01​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ابقى خلى بالك بقى للتتعدى فى شندوشتات
> الموز بالمربى ده اختراع جديد طازة
> من اختراعات بتول
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب جربتي بقا تاكلي سندوشتات عجوة
وااااااو:smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصراحة انا جوعان ومفيش اكل لسة هطلع من تحت البطانية واروح للتلاجة واسخن واكل كمان
> دي مشكلة في حد زاتها
> 
> ​


كل سندوشتات عجوة هتعجبك اوي
وسريعه التحضير:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كدا تتريقي علي عريثي:smile01
> انا نفسي اعرف العريث دا بقرعته دي عامل ايه في البرد دا:smile01
> 
> ماااااااااااااااااااشي يارورو ماشي ليكي يوم
> ...


*مجربتش ومش عاوزة اجرب اكلاتك الفظيعة المريبة تى 
قال عجوة قال *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

عشان تعرفوا بس افكاري الولابيه :smile01
طيب بالذمة قولي حسيت بأيه بعد الاكله الفظيعه 
اللي في الوقت الفظيع دا
اكيد اتقلبت نمت محستش بحاجه
عارفه عارفه:smile01:smile01

*اكيد طبعا هيتقتل نوم 
بعد الاكلة تى 
اكيد هتكتم على مراوحه هههههههههه *
​


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2013)

> بتقولك اقرع اقرع يبقا فيه شنب ازاي​





*عادى ممكن تحصل عادى خااااااااااااالص​*




> اشطه اهي دي الاكلات والاوقات ولا بلاش​



*ومنكم نستفيد يا باتو​*



> عشان تعرفوا بس افكاري الولابيه
> طيب بالذمة قولي حسيت بأيه بعد الاكله الفظيعه
> اللي في الوقت الفظيع دا
> اكيد اتقلبت نمت محستش بحاجه
> عارفه عارفه​




*هو يعنى ايه الولابية دى
هههههههههههههه بينى وبينك هو شكل الاكل كان فيه منوم .. انا بعد ما اكلت قعدت شوية ع الكمبيوتر واول ما حطيت راسى اتقلبت نمت محستش بحاجة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عشان تعرفوا بس افكاري الولابيه :smile01
> طيب بالذمة قولي حسيت بأيه بعد الاكله الفظيعه
> اللي في الوقت الفظيع دا
> اكيد اتقلبت نمت محستش بحاجه
> عارفه عارفه:smile01:smile01​


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
اهو يا نااااااااااس جبتش حاجة من عندى انا 
الولابية علشان تعرفوا انى مفترتش عليها لما قولت بتوقع الحروف
هى دايما جعانة واكيد بتاكل الحروف 
هى تقصد اللولبية يا مايكل 
بس ازاى انا مخدتش بالى ههههه 
ميرسى يا مايكل انك خلتنى اخد بالى 
*​


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2013)

> *اكيد طبعا هيتقتل نوم
> بعد الاكلة تى
> اكيد هتكتم على مراوحه هههههههههه​*



*طبعا طبعا حصل
واترميت نمت محستش بنفسى​*


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> اهو يا نااااااااااس جبتش حاجة من عندى انا
> الولابية علشان تعرفوا انى مفترتش عليها لما قولت بتوقع الحروف
> هى دايما جعانة واكيد بتاكل الحروف
> ...




*اه لولبية
وانا اقول ايه الكلمة دى وايه معناها​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *طبعا طبعا حصل
> واترميت نمت محستش بنفسى​*


*ههههههههههههه 
ماتسمعش كلام بتول يابنى 
خاف على صحتك 
دى تاكل زلط مش هيحوق فيها هههههه *​


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ماتسمعش كلام بتول يابنى
> خاف على صحتك
> دى تاكل زلط مش هيحوق فيها هههههه *​



*لا خلاص توبة مش هعملها تانى
ماله العشا الخفيف​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *لا خلاص توبة مش هعملها تانى
> ماله العشا الخفيف​*


*ايون مالها شندوشتات الجبنة والخيار 
قال سمك قال :act23:
*​


----------



## max mike (14 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون مالها شندوشتات الجبنة والخيار
> قال سمك قال :act23:
> *​




:smile01 :gun:






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> :smile01 :gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه عز الطلب 
بس فى الفطار بقى مش اوقتى *​


----------

